# Phenom II X6 Series Details Surface, Slated for May 2010



## btarunr (Jan 28, 2010)

AMD's upcoming six-core desktop processor, codenamed "Thuban" is on course for a May 2010, suggests a report. The series is likely to receive the brand name Phenom II X6. There are four models planned for release within Q2, 2010. The Thuban core is AMD's desktop implementation of the Istanbul core, in the socket AM3 package, supporting dual-channel DDR3 memory. It is a monolithic multi-core design with six x86-64 cores, each with 128 KB of L1, 512 KB of L2 cache, and a 6 MB L3 cache shared between the six cores. Just as with K10 dual, triple, and quad core processors where AMD used a HyperTransport interface clock speed of 1800 MHz (3600 MT/s), or 2000 MHz (4000 MT/s), the new processor will take advantage of HyperTransport 3.x interface, with a HT speed of 2400 MHz (4800 MT/s). Thuban will be built on GlobalFoundaries' 45 nm node.

The table below lists out details of the four planned models. The model number of the top part isn't known. Most likely it is a Black Edition part, which comes with an unlocked BClk multiplier. It operates at 2.80 GHz, with a TDP of 140W. A step below is the Phenom II X6 1075T, which has an expected TDP of 125W, the 1055T is a notch below, and 1035T being the cheapest part. The exact clock speeds of the latter three models isn't known as yet. A month ahead of releasing these chips, AMD will announce the AMD 8-series chipset platform, led by 890FX (high-end, best for CrossFireX), 890GX (performance integrated graphics with CrossFire support). The AMD SB800 series southbridge chips will feature native support for SATA 6 Gb/s. Its on-die SATA controller gives out six SATA ports complete with RAID support. Some existing AM3 motherboards based on 7-series chipsets may also support Phenom II X6 with a BIOS update. 





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## lism (Jan 28, 2010)

Considering the TDP values the lower models will be around 2.7GHz down to 2.5/2.4GHz. From what i dont understand yet will these chips compete against the i7 of intel? Without having software being optimized for multi-core (rendering) it will be really hard to scale with 6 cores instead of 2 for example.


----------



## xaira (Jan 28, 2010)

2.8 GHZ @ 140w, not bad, i expected alot worse, well done amd. Maybe you guys can crank out an Athlon II X6 for <$150 just 4 guys like me.


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 28, 2010)

"The Thuban core is AMD's desktop implementation of the Shanghai core..."

Did you mean Istanbul instead of Shanghai?


----------



## btarunr (Jan 28, 2010)

Thrawn said:


> "The Thuban core is AMD's desktop implementation of the Shanghai core..."
> 
> Did you mean Istanbul instead of Shanghai?



Woops, thanks.


----------



## wahdangun (Jan 28, 2010)

hmmm just 6 mb l3 cache? and where the hell is quad channel memory?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 28, 2010)

lism said:


> Considering the TDP values the lower models will be around 2.7GHz down to 2.5/2.4GHz. From what i dont understand yet will these chips compete against the i7 of intel? Without having software being optimized for multi-core (rendering) it will be really hard to scale with 6 cores instead of 2 for example.




These are great chips for people who use editing programs of any kind mind you, it be a while til there handy for desktop consumers, but even then, running a few games at once is always a laugh 


Can't wait, may go back to AMD if the price is right.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 28, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> hmmm just 6 mb l3 cache? and where the hell is quad channel memory?





Havnig a 12mb cache has less then a 12% improvement or something insane and rubbish, so its a waste of space, less cache means potentially better processing parts of the chip 

As for quad channel, I suspect that won't be here til bull dozer is out.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 28, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> hmmm just 6 mb l3 cache? and where the hell is quad channel memory?



That's Magny-Corus, has 12 cores, 10 MB L3, and quad-channel DDR3. The Opteron implementation itself is far away.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 28, 2010)

Why did it take them so long? Istanbul has been around for over half an year on the server market, correct?


----------



## Zubasa (Jan 28, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> Why did it take them so long? Istanbul has been around for over half an year on the server market, correct?


I guess they need to work out higher clocks at that 140W TDP 
Afterall the Istanbuls aren't really OC friendly, and I believe they are clock quite a bit lower also?


----------



## filip007 (Jan 28, 2010)

Why not 32nm, this is just Deneb with two more cores.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 28, 2010)

filip007 said:


> Why not 32nm, this is just Deneb with two more cores.




And what's wrong with that?


----------



## xaira (Jan 28, 2010)

as of now, it appears intel is the only company capable of 32nm production, and they aint sharing, GF 32nm shud b up and running l8r this year or early next year


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 28, 2010)

Do Intel actually have any 32nm processors out yet? 

Out of the loop with things as I've been focusing on stuff in RL.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 28, 2010)

These chips may make some very good crunchers. I'll be holding on to my AM3 board just for this.


----------



## tonyd223 (Jan 28, 2010)

What? No DDR2 support?


----------



## filip007 (Jan 28, 2010)

What GlobalFoundaries can't make 32nm...

This article said about 12 core in 32nm, OK i can go with that...
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/...der-way-moving-away-from-strict-soi-20090527/


----------



## xaira (Jan 28, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Do Intel actually have any 32nm processors out yet?
> 
> Out of the loop with things as I've been focusing on stuff in RL.



yip, all the new dual i3 and i5 r 32nm

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...N=2010340343 50001157 1050753969&name=Core i3

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...N=2010340343 50001157 1050749234&name=Core i5


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 28, 2010)

tonyd223 said:


> What? No DDR2 support?



Of course not. Architecture is moving forward, not backward.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 28, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> I guess they need to work out higher clocks at that 140W TDP
> Afterall the Istanbuls aren't really OC friendly, and I believe they are clock quite a bit lower also?



The 2,6Ghz Istanbul based Operton 2435 has a TDP of 125W and has been around for > 7 months. It is taking them over an year just to add DDR3 support?  Oh my I don't want to think how late Bulldozer will be if this is true.


----------



## tonyd223 (Jan 28, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> Of course not. Architecture is moving forward, not backward.



but me sat here with 8Gb of DDR2... boo hoo - gonna have to buy DDR3 now


----------



## xaira (Jan 28, 2010)

well i much prefer 2 more cores over ddr2 support, ddr2 prices have skyrocketed rescently, sell them those 8gb, u might even get them sold for a profit


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 28, 2010)

now i gotta go get a new board, will do when new 890X boards come out


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 28, 2010)

btarunr said:


> That's Magny-Corus, has 12 cores, 10 MB L3, and quad-channel DDR3. The Opteron implementation itself is far away.



Can't wait for those!!!!

However, these Phenoms will do 
Very nice AMD!


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 28, 2010)

The launch seems to match Intel's launch of the i7 980X, which is kinda worrying. This thing will barely compete with the current i7 lineup, not to mention Intel's six-core.

Something else that gets me worried about the release date, being close to Intel's is that they may have some sort of under the table agreement for that. It hasn't been that long since their "settlement"


----------



## saikamaldoss (Jan 28, 2010)

Hmmm I dont know how long it will take for AMD to start doing what ATI is doing. 

power/performance than power/watt hmmm.

why cant they give 3.2 Ghz//4ch DDR3 1800//14MB L3 cache x8 core system instead.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 28, 2010)

btarunr said:


> That's Magny-Corus ...



Isn't it Magny-Cours? Just nitpicking here. I wonder how well these chips perform.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 28, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Isn't it Magny-Cours? Just nitpicking here. I wonder how well these chips perform.



They won't be any better in games than their quad equivelants. Especially if the game isn't threaded for at least 3 core's. Nothing exciting in that department but if they are low power and good crunchers then that is a potential market. Also if they are cheaper than intel's hex core which they probably will be then they would make a nice workstation cpu on a budget.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 28, 2010)

Is it possible to make 2 cores look like 1 thread but with insane clocks? I figured that since most apps use only 1 or 2 threads, it would be better for a reverse hyperthreading to occur, with controls to disable that when more threads are needed.


----------



## dir_d (Jan 28, 2010)

If the these chips OC well they will be great in DX11 games since DX11 forces multi-threading i bet these could be the next great gaming chip if priced well.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 28, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Is it possible to make 2 cores look like 1 thread but with insane clocks? I figured that since most apps use only 1 or 2 threads, it would be better for a reverse hyperthreading to occur, with controls to disable that when more threads are needed.



Not that I know of. It's physically impossible to force a thread to jump around between two cores fast enough to get a significant increase in performance.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 28, 2010)

I'll definitely be saving money just to run this platform, going to be fun to play with.


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 28, 2010)

lol should i wait for the 2000 hahahha  looks cool.


----------



## demonkevy666 (Jan 28, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> Not that I know of. It's physically impossible to force a thread to jump around between two cores fast enough to get a significant increase in performance.



sure it is, it was implemented in vista it's uses a timer to distribute thread processes.

it's also in amd's dual core optimizer.


----------



## Disparia (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice, might be able to use the low TDP models in an ITX board. Come on Zotac, bring out some 890G minis!


----------



## theorw (Jan 28, 2010)

If they cost less than 230EUR they ll be a WINNER!
I definately am going to buy one!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 28, 2010)

For some dumb reason i have a feeling when this chip comes out it will be a lol compared to the current i7s and i5s.


----------



## devguy (Jan 28, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> For some dumb reason i have a feeling when this chip comes out it will be a lol compared to the current i7s and i5s.



Likely.  But it'll likely also be super cheap compared to the Intel i7 hex core offering.


----------



## erocker (Jan 28, 2010)

devguy said:


> Likely.  But it'll likely also be super cheap compared to the Intel i7 hex core offering.



Exactly which is why these really aren't competing with i7. I will take one. I can live with a $300-$400 6 core but $1000+ no thank you.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 28, 2010)

AM2+ support?


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 28, 2010)

demonkevy666 said:


> sure it is, it was implemented in vista it's uses a timer to distribute thread processes.
> 
> it's also in amd's dual core optimizer.


that's just moving the thread from a busy core to a less strained core. If I understand correctly, what he was asking for was two cores running a single thread *simultaneously * or close to it. Like for example one core does all the FP calculations while the second core does all the integer calculations.


----------



## erocker (Jan 28, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> AM2+ support?



No. It's all in the article.  Sell your DDR2 while it's worth something.


----------



## werez (Jan 28, 2010)

looks like a winner to me ...


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't know if I should upgrade until Bulldozer...


----------



## Kei (Jan 28, 2010)

For some strange reason I'm excited about these processors coming out...I've already got a blazin' quad, and only use the four cores when I actually need them. I think my lust for hardware is just kickin in or something, because these just have a special allure to them right now.

I'm very curious to see the clock speeds for the other models, and more importantly than anything to me...how well with these undervolt! The mad scientist in me is hungry again, I'm curious as to how well you could run a game or heavy program with these underclocked since there are 6 to use now. With that many cores you're bound to have plenty of free cpu to use which in turn would allow you to use lower clock speeds to accomplish the same task...which in turn would allow you to use less voltage...which in turns means less heat.....which means yea you get my point. 

Depending on the pricing (more like timing) I just might do something crazy and pick one of these up.

Another thing that we can imply from the information that we're given already is that the Northbridge/memory controller will have to be default at 2400Mhz!  With the current architecture of the Phenom you cannot have the HT Link set to higher than the Northbridge, and I assume without any doubts that it will be the same for these. Now I'm wondering whether or not the voltage requirements will be larger for the memory controller or be just like the pattern we have now.

Previous Phenom models needed more voltage to achieve the same Northbridge speeds than their later counterparts, which hasn't changed patterns since the introduction of the Phenom. If things stay that way we could very likely see some TREMENDOUS flexiblity with the Northbridge on these processors. Board dependant on each Phenom II I've owned/tested I can set 2400Mhz NB @ 1.10v-1.15v (for lower specced chipsets). That is totally unheard of for previous model Phenoms to have the voltage set that low achieving that kinda speed. If the voltage is indeed lowered (1.10v is current default) slightly  that could be truly exciting. It may also push us closer/above the 3000Mhz NB mark without needed larger amounts (1.3-1.45v+) which may potentially help us enormously as well depending on system ram configurations.

Processor speed and voltage I imagine will also be roughly as flexible as we have now with the Phenom II series. Each generation/revision has given us the ablity to run higher clocks with less voltage, or more importantly to me the stock clocks with FAR FAR *FAR* lower voltage. Each Phenom I've tested since the very first models has been able to dramatically lower the voltage needed to run the stock speed, even the latest Phenom II 955 C2 stepping in my case is able to run it's default 3.2Ghz @ 1.168v which is simply staggering dropping from 1.35v. These X6's of course will have their own requirements, but if we are able to run them at default speeds (or better) while dropping the voltage roughly 10-18% like that would be truly insane! That's the range I've been able to drop all previous Phenom processors from their default voltage at stock speeds (13-18% actually), which is pretty fantastic I'd say. It helps an enormous amount with keeping the processors cool (which already isn't a problem), and allowing you to run even a stock cooler on low fan settings without any worries whatsoever. Depending on the cooler you can choose to not run the fan at all honestly, my V8 if I set fan control to enabled on the board doesn't even run the fan until it hits a certain temp (~25C) and the speed never needs to run more than ~400 - 500 rpm. 

I totally should've never posted this....now I'm getting even more excited just with the possiblities! 

Kei


----------



## Assimilator (Jan 28, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Is it possible to make 2 cores look like 1 thread but with insane clocks? I figured that since most apps use only 1 or 2 threads, it would be better for a reverse hyperthreading to occur, with controls to disable that when more threads are needed.



That's exactly what Intel's newest CPUs offer with the Turbo Boost function - the chip can turn off some of its cores and overclock the remainder. Hence, apps that aren't heavily multi-threaded (and don't benefit from more cores) get a nice speed increase.

As for hex-core CPUs... meh, there are still precious few apps that can even take advantage of more than 2 cores, so adding another 2 into the mix isn't going to help things for the most part. That's why AMD have had these processors in servers for ages now and are only now bringing them to the desktop - servers can actually make good use of 6 cores, desktops, not so much.

Also, I just have to say... considering how long AMD has been harping on about Fusion, it's somewhat ironic that Intel is first to market with a GPU integrated in the CPU.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 28, 2010)

erocker said:


> No. It's all in the article.  Sell your DDR2 while it's worth something.



lmao
nah i'll stick with AM2+ for like 4 years... cos i'm lame like that


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 28, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> lmao
> nah i'll stick with AM2+ for like 4 years... cos i'm lame like that



You could probably break even if you sell your DDR2/AM2+ setup for a DDR3/AM3 setup, what with prices nowadays.

And damn, I was under the impression that Bulldozer was coming out and not this PII X6 crap. It makes me wonder if I should even upgrade to 890FX.


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 28, 2010)

i really hope ASUS remakes that Dual socket AMD at some point  seeing that evga brings back memories of when i couldn't afford something like that now that i can i wanna buy it. If these can work together they should. (or the opterons)



Kantastic said:


> You could probably break even if you sell your DDR2/AM2+ setup for a DDR3/AM3 setup, what with prices nowadays.
> 
> And damn, I was under the impression that Bulldozer was coming out and not this PII X6 crap. It makes me wonder if I should even upgrade to 890FX.



This has been on the roadmap before bulldozer for a while. Should look up some roadmaps so u know when to expect it...


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 28, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> You could probably break even if you sell your DDR2/AM2+ setup for a DDR3/AM3 setup, what with prices nowadays.
> 
> And damn, I was under the impression that Bulldozer was coming out and not this PII X6 crap. It makes me wonder if I should even upgrade to 890FX.



aye, but do i really need AM3/DDR3 performance? 
i just play games


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice and hopefully prices will be within reason. I could go for one of these BE edtion procs with an unlocked FSB mutli, hopefull it clocks well.


----------



## FlanK3r (Jan 28, 2010)

for "just playing games" u need not Thuban . I want 1-2 Thubans for overcloking. 955 is for LN2 and my 965 is "HTPC"


----------



## tonyd223 (Jan 28, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> AM2+ support?



exactly my point!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 28, 2010)

devguy said:


> Likely.  But it'll likely also be super cheap compared to the Intel i7 hex core offering.





erocker said:


> Exactly which is why these really aren't competing with i7. I will take one. I can live with a $300-$400 6 core but $1000+ no thank you.



Lol and when are AMD really gonna start coming up to the plate then? AMD has been battling Intel since Conroe which was how many years ago now? 3? 4? I went i5 because of pittle paddling like this. I think AMD Marketing is a bit backwards if you ask me.


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 28, 2010)

Now I will start saving money to buy one of these..heh


----------



## Polarman (Jan 28, 2010)

No X5 ?


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 28, 2010)

tonyd223 said:


> exactly my point!



haha ikr
can't they release even a cut down version with only 6mb L3 and 2.4ghz clock speed or something? ;(


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 28, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> haha ikr
> can't they release even a cut down version with only 6mb L3 and 2.4ghz clock speed or something? ;(





FlanK3r said:


> for "just playing games" u need not Thuban . I want 1-2 Thubans for overcloking. 955 is for LN2 and my 965 is "HTPC"



well i know that, but think of games of the future! i could decide to be a cheap bastard and upgrade to a X6 if it supported AM2+ 3-4 years down the line and rock some games pretty well


----------



## devguy (Jan 28, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Lol and when are AMD really gonna start coming up to the plate then? AMD has been battling Intel since Conroe which was how many years ago now? 3? 4? I went i5 because of pittle paddling like this. I think AMD Marketing is a bit backwards if you ask me.



AMD has been battling Intel since waaaay before Conroe.  And its fine that you moved to i5 technologies from AMD, although I don't expect you'll get any options for hex-cores or more on that platform.  I don't see any significant roadmap showing similar expansion for socket 1156 as for socket 1366.  Now you could say AMD is doing a similar thing by not allowing AM2+ compatiblity for Thuban.  Yet AM2+ has been around considerably longer than AM3, wheras s1156 came out well after s1366.

And it's not like AMD isn't trying to compete with Intel (who has vastly more resources than it does).  The 45nm s775 lineup from Intel is well matched by the 45nm AM3 lineup from AMD.  In games, a stock 965 will perform neck and neck with a more expensive stock i7 920 (not including platform cost).  True, the triple channel controller on i7 (s1366) and hyperthreading will allow it to massacre anything else in memory intensive and highly parallel programs (including stuff from its own 1156 lineup), but for someone like me, that matters little.  I personally love the $99, highly overclockable, quad core idea that only AMD offers.


----------



## El_Mayo (Jan 28, 2010)

devguy said:


> AMD has been battling Intel since waaaay before Conroe.  And its fine that you moved to i5 technologies from AMD, although I don't expect you'll get any options for hex-cores or more on that platform.  I don't see any significant roadmap showing similar expansion for socket 1156 as for socket 1366.  Now you could say AMD is doing a similar thing by not allowing AM2+ compatiblity for Thuban.  Yet AM2+ has been around considerably longer than AM3, wheras s1156 came out well after s1366.
> 
> And it's not like AMD isn't trying to compete with Intel (who has vastly more resources than it does).  The 45nm s775 lineup from Intel is well matched by the 45nm AM3 lineup from AMD.  In games, a stock 965 will perform neck and neck with a more expensive stock i7 920 (not including platform cost).  True, the triple channel controller on i7 (s1366) and hyperthreading will allow it to massacre anything else in memory intensive and highly parallel programs (including stuff from its own 1156 lineup), but for someone like me, that matters little.  I personally love the $99, highly overclockable, quad core idea that only AMD offers.



well said, i think the quote from pantherx12 in my sig says it best xD
why don't intel offer X3 processors exactly?


----------



## BraveSoul (Jan 28, 2010)

this is great news,, i c it being more affordable then intel's 6core


----------



## Kei (Jan 28, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> well said, i think the quote from pantherx12 in my sig says it best xD
> why don't intel offer X3 processors exactly?



Well said devguy. 

@ El_Mayo

I've wondered that for a while now too, but I imagine it stems from the sandwiching of cores they used to (still do?) with their multicore processors. If they made true multicore units I think they would also make tri-cre processors....unless I'm totally wrong and they do actually make true units (I think the i7's are, but I don't really know)...in which I must say I have NO IDEA why they don't.

I personally think the X3 idea is one of the best ideas in a looong time for computing. It makes just so much sense with dual cores still being what's widely developed for (though quad is making ground), so adding another core just makes a dual core processor that much better since 1 core can handle the more mundane/routine tasks while the other two fire away.

Kei


----------



## SirMango (Jan 29, 2010)

Awesome. I'll hold off from upgrading my S939 system until then


----------



## r9 (Jan 29, 2010)

Polarman said:


> No X5 ?



AMD isn`t wasting anything I bet there would be sempron single core derived from PII x6 .


----------



## troyrae360 (Jan 29, 2010)

Kei said:


> Well said devguy.
> 
> @ El_Mayo
> 
> ...



AMD were the first companey to make a Tru dual core processor and likewise with the quad core they also were the first companey to make the first tru  quad core processor,

from what i've read the 6x core from amd is really 6cores and the 12core is 2x6cores sandwedged.


----------



## BraveSoul (Jan 29, 2010)

SirMango said:


> Awesome. I'll hold off from upgrading my S939 system until then


what an upgrade that would be


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 29, 2010)

r9 said:


> AMD isn`t wasting anything I bet there would be sempron single core derived from PII x6 .



wouldn't be feasible, Also someone got a Sempron 140 and expected to unlock the other core on it, well it resulted in Blue Screens left and right, so that proves that not all Locked Processors have Good cores if they are based on multicore parts.

SNAP that was a BURN! Also I think AMD removed the DDR2 Controller out of Thuban since DDR2 is on its way out.



devguy said:


> AMD has been battling Intel since waaaay before Conroe.  And its fine that you moved to i5 technologies from AMD, although I don't expect you'll get any options for hex-cores or more on that platform.  I don't see any significant roadmap showing similar expansion for socket 1156 as for socket 1366.  Now you could say AMD is doing a similar thing by not allowing AM2+ compatiblity for Thuban.  Yet AM2+ has been around considerably longer than AM3, wheras s1156 came out well after s1366.
> 
> And it's not like AMD isn't trying to compete with Intel (who has vastly more resources than it does).  The 45nm s775 lineup from Intel is well matched by the 45nm AM3 lineup from AMD.  In games, a stock 965 will perform neck and neck with a more expensive stock i7 920 (not including platform cost).  True, the triple channel controller on i7 (s1366) and hyperthreading will allow it to massacre anything else in memory intensive and highly parallel programs (including stuff from its own 1156 lineup), but for someone like me, that matters little.  I personally love the $99, highly overclockable, quad core idea that only AMD offers.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 29, 2010)

No 8mb of cash? :shadedshu


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 29, 2010)

what does it matter to you?


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 29, 2010)

devguy said:


> AMD has been battling Intel since waaaay before Conroe.  And its fine that you moved to i5 technologies from AMD, although I don't expect you'll get any options for hex-cores or more on that platform.  I don't see any significant roadmap showing similar expansion for socket 1156 as for socket 1366.  Now you could say AMD is doing a similar thing by not allowing AM2+ compatiblity for Thuban.  Yet AM2+ has been around considerably longer than AM3, wheras s1156 came out well after s1366.
> 
> And it's not like AMD isn't trying to compete with Intel (who has vastly more resources than it does).  The 45nm s775 lineup from Intel is well matched by the 45nm AM3 lineup from AMD.  In games, a stock 965 will perform neck and neck with a more expensive stock i7 920 (not including platform cost).  True, the triple channel controller on i7 (s1366) and hyperthreading will allow it to massacre anything else in memory intensive and highly parallel programs (including stuff from its own 1156 lineup), but for someone like me, that matters little.  I personally love the $99, highly overclockable, quad core idea that only AMD offers.



Intel was meh before Conroe because AXP and 939 was kinckin butt 

Core 2 changed the scene. I went to i5 because nothing can really shake a stick at it, and its more than plenty for games. When you overclock an i5 to 4ghz (easily reachable on any decent air cooler) it takes down almost anything besides its bigger brother. I ventured away from AMD because i dont see anything feasible in the near future for them. This hexa is just that proof.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 29, 2010)

sounds like i'll be buying a whole new rig this summer  but only if the x6 will be under 500$


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 29, 2010)

No reason for it to be over 500 honestly. Sounds like a 920 with 6 cores.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 29, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> what does it matter to you?



What the hell is this supposed to mean?



PP Mguire said:


> No reason for it to be over 500 honestly. Sounds like a 920 with 6 cores.



Just with cheaper motherboards, I wish I could buy a decent x58 mobo for $130'ish dollars.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 29, 2010)

buy  a used UD3R or a P6T? they should be around 150$ used maximum


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 29, 2010)

Or a P55 200 bucks tops (i dont count classys in that) 

I went i5 for a reason. No need for i7 and i5 is cheaper but still better than Phenom 2. Nice middle ground for the poor guy


----------



## TIGR (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't think I'll bother upgrading again until 22nm 8+ core CPUs are available and software support for lots of parallel threads is ubiquitous. DX11 seems like a promising catalyst for the effort.


----------



## Konceptz (Jan 29, 2010)

I might just have to cross back over to AMD. I can't lie I've always had the itch to build a Dragon platform, besides my 780i is starting to show its age.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 29, 2010)

Lol so put it in a better board and still rip on the modern Phenoms with your aging Yorkfield


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 29, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Lol so put it in a better board and still rip on the modern Phenoms with your aging Yorkfield



Problem is 775 is dead now. X58, P55 or AMD platforms are evolving and moving fowards. Well P55 not so much unless intel start bringing out cpu's with more core's.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 29, 2010)

P55 was made for mainstread but because Core is so far ahead of everyone else it seems almost like an enthusiast level platform. I really expect this socket to be dead real soon but hey this cpu i have should last like 2 or 3 more years even for a hardcore gamer. I really dont believe in the whole, "lets strap on 2 more cores, lower the clock speed to compensate for power and heat, and keep the price low so fanboys still buy it" attitude. If Intel dosent have competition i dont think the technology will increase as rapidly as it is now. Unless AMD can pull their heads outa their asses like ATI and bring a bitch slap to the table.


----------



## Konceptz (Jan 29, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> Problem is 775 is dead now. X58, P55 or AMD platforms are evolving and moving fowards. Well P55 not so much unless intel start bringing out cpu's with more core's.



exactly, and quite frankly I'm tired of quad cores, I know there isn't a lot of programs that multithread but the OS does and I encode HD content heavily, that and i'm itching to build a new rig, so when we see some real performance I'll either get this or the intel gulftown. Only time will tell..


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 29, 2010)

Dont get 980x, just get a Xeon equivalent. Itll save you alot of money.


----------



## Konceptz (Jan 29, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Dont get 980x, just get a Xeon equivalent. Itll save you alot of money.



oh I know, that and plus the server chips tend to overclock better.


----------



## TIGR (Jan 29, 2010)

I've found the Xeons tend to overclock not necessarily higher, but as high with lower voltage.


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 29, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> P55 was made for mainstread but because Core is so far ahead of everyone else it seems almost like an enthusiast level platform. I really expect this socket to be dead real soon but hey this cpu i have should last like 2 or 3 more years even for a hardcore gamer. I really dont believe in the whole, "lets strap on 2 more cores, lower the clock speed to compensate for power and heat, and keep the price low so fanboys still buy it" attitude. If Intel dosent have competition i dont think the technology will increase as rapidly as it is now. Unless AMD can pull their heads outa their asses like ATI and bring a bitch slap to the table.



and that sounds like fanboy talk.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hmmm, Stick Grab a 965 BE or go with a Hexcore? Or SHould i go with a Dual BE and then upgrade, decisions decisions.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 29, 2010)

Im hoping my Gigabyte 785G board will support these will a firmware update


----------



## MKmods (Jan 29, 2010)

lol, this thread made me remember when the quads first came out and I kept insisting how un necessary they were over the duals..(typing this using my AMD 965)

Ever forward AMD


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 29, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Im hoping my Gigabyte 785G board will support these will a firmware update



Rest Assured the 770 with 710 and Higher Chipsets will support the Hexcores aslong as your board supports 140W CPUs and is AM3 (DDR3 Only!), just falls down to what the Friggin board makers want to do actually.


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## btarunr (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm wild-guessing "Zosma" is a six core with two cores disabled.


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 29, 2010)

btarunr said:


> I'm wild-guessing "Zosma" is a six core with two cores disabled.



Isn't that just a Phenom II X4?

Edit: Oh I just saw the graph.


----------



## devguy (Jan 30, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Isn't that just a Phenom II X4?
> 
> Edit: Oh I just saw the graph.



While at first glance, that might seem unnecessary, let us see what AMD has done for the DDR3 memory controller on the Thuban.  Without a DDR2 controller, they can put more effort into the DDR3 one, and hopefully we'll see the ability to see stock 4 Dimm support for PC3-12800 (or at least 10666).  Possibly even overclock ability for PC3-16000 with 2 Dimms.

Worst case scenario, we see the "unlocking fiasco" continue...


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 30, 2010)

Kitkat said:


> and that sounds like fanboy talk.



Except i have a complete AMD background and this is practically my first Intel chip from a Pentium 1. I had an e8400 and got rid of it for a 940 within a week.  

Hell AMD is still in my sig from my AM3 days. SO no, not fanboy talk.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 30, 2010)

Doesn't anyone here check Wikipedia?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_future_AMD_microprocessors#.22Thuban.22_.2845_nm.2C_Hex-core.29
Says 3.2GHz for the top model there, with 3, 2.8 and 2.6GHz models also coming.
Not that I can say that this is correct, but hopefully this is what AMD is planning rather than a top clock speed of 2.8GHz...


----------



## Kei (Jan 30, 2010)

What's wrong with 2.8Ghz....there's 6 cores remember? Not to mention if they've done further optimizations then 2.8Ghz on the X6 would be greater than 2.8Ghz on the X4 PII's just like 2.8Ghz PII is greater than 2.8Ghz PI.

Kei


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 30, 2010)

DFI is nice.  I got a padded envelope from DFI. :-\  Read the flash drive that was in the package and it was a BIOS update for my board... with a flash program that supports flashing the BIOS in windows with a 64-bit OS.

The readme said it adds support for 
1050
1055
1035

All under the Phenom II X6 moniker.

BIOS Date is 1/22/10.


----------



## TIGR (Jan 30, 2010)

Kei said:


> What's wrong with 2.8Ghz....there's 6 cores remember? Not to mention if they've done further optimizations then 2.8Ghz on the X6 would be greater than 2.8Ghz on the X4 PII's just like 2.8Ghz PII is greater than 2.8Ghz PI.
> 
> Kei



I think people are largely thinking of software that can't take advantage of all cores, so that clock rate matters more for many things, especially games. It will probably be a few years before ubiquitous multi-core software support erases sub-quad core CPUs from the market, and until that time, there will continue to be demand for high-clocking dual and triple cores over lower clocked 4, 6, and 8 core CPUs.

I do wonder what, if any optimizations might come between the current models and this.


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 30, 2010)

The PII X6 is essentially Istanbul.


----------



## Kei (Jan 30, 2010)

TIGR said:


> I think people are largely thinking of software that can't take advantage of all cores, so that clock rate matters more for many things, especially games. It will probably be a few years before ubiquitous multi-core software support erases sub-quad core CPUs from the market, and until that time, there will continue to be demand for high-clocking dual and triple cores over lower clocked 4, 6, and 8 core CPUs.
> 
> I do wonder what, if any optimizations might come between the current models and this.



I totally understand where those people are coming from, but why are those people even contemplating looking at something they know they'll never use anyway. 

If I were those people I'd be looking into the X2's, X3's, i3's, or i5 duals and leave this other stuff to the people that are actually gonna use it. I see absolutely no reason for 90% of the users here to worry about/"upgrade" to the X6's when they come out. Sure it's great for marketshare so by all means go for it, but not if you're gonna complain that it's not slaughtering or making your 4Ghz dual or tri obselete lol. :shadedshu

Kei


----------



## Wile E (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLostSwede said:


> Doesn't anyone here check Wikipedia?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_future_AMD_microprocessors#.22Thuban.22_.2845_nm.2C_Hex-core.29
> Says 3.2GHz for the top model there, with 3, 2.8 and 2.6GHz models also coming.
> Not that I can say that this is correct, but hopefully this is what AMD is planning rather than a top clock speed of 2.8GHz...


That's not what the OP claims. No way to know which one is accurate. I tend to believe the OP more, but 3.2 would be nice.



Kei said:


> What's wrong with 2.8Ghz....there's 6 cores remember? Not to mention if they've done further optimizations then 2.8Ghz on the X6 would be greater than 2.8Ghz on the X4 PII's just like 2.8Ghz PII is greater than 2.8Ghz PI.
> 
> Kei



There really aren't any major optimizations compared to current cores according to rumors. But the thing that's wrong with these from an enthusiast perspective is that I'm willing to bet they won't clock anywhere near as well as Gulftown.

This is still too little too late from AMD. They should've tried to jump straight to octo core or something to leapfrog Intel.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 30, 2010)

Kei said:


> I totally understand where those people are coming from, but why are those people even contemplating looking at something they know they'll never use anyway.
> 
> If I were those people I'd be looking into the X2's, X3's, i3's, or i5 duals and leave this other stuff to the people that are actually gonna use it. I see absolutely no reason for 90% of the users here to worry about/"upgrade" to the X6's when they come out. Sure it's great for marketshare so by all means go for it, but not if you're gonna complain that it's not slaughtering or making your 4Ghz dual or tri obselete lol. :shadedshu
> 
> Kei





TIGR said:


> I think people are largely thinking of software that can't take advantage of all cores, so that clock rate matters more for many things, especially games. It will probably be a few years before ubiquitous multi-core software support erases sub-quad core CPUs from the market, and until that time, there will continue to be demand for high-clocking dual and triple cores over lower clocked 4, 6, and 8 core CPUs.
> 
> I do wonder what, if any optimizations might come between the current models and this.


Which is exactly what i was saying, and deemed a fanboy because i was stating facts. 

A faster architecture and faster clocks with programs designed to use the less dense faster cpu will outperform something with more cores and less clocks when programs arent designed to use upwards (mostly) of 2 cores. 

Its simple, i have had AMD through all the days and now have i5. Why? Because its simply faster in every aspect without the burnt wallet feeling i7 leaves you with.

I game, my i5 is faster than a 955 in all games i play (i used to have 955 both at 4ghz) so its easy to see why i would have an i5 over  Phenom 2.



Wile E said:


> That's not what the OP claims. No way to know which one is accurate. I tend to believe the OP more, but 3.2 would be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another thing ive been saying. Of course im deemed a fanboy because im blatently saying im tired of crap, AMD.


----------



## TIGR (Jan 30, 2010)

"Too little too late" isn't necessarily the way I'd look at AMD; their strategy often has been not leapfrogging cutting-edge tech like the ATI/nVidia duo, but rather to offer value, particularly in the lower segments. They haven't anywhere near the R&D budget of Intel, though working on things like the 22nm fab process with IBM and others certainly helps. Those strategic alliances keep them alive (and thank goodness for the sake of competition-driven pricing, not that Intel doesn't do what it pleases anyway), but can't keep AMD "on top."


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 30, 2010)

AthlonXP and Athlon64/X2 disagrees, sir.

Everybody and their brothers mothers cousin had an NF4 and 64/X2 combo back in the day


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 30, 2010)

It doesn't have to out-perform i9.

All it needs is shorten the gap, or keep it from widen. Keep the prices reasonable.


----------



## tonyd223 (Jan 30, 2010)

look - are we sure this will not support DDR2? sorry to be pedantic...


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 30, 2010)

It will support DDR2.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 30, 2010)

tonyd223 said:


> look - are we sure this will not support DDR2? sorry to be pedantic...





Flyordie said:


> It will support DDR2.



Technically Istanbul supports DDR2. But the thing is how many motherboard vendors are ready to give away supportive BIOS updates for their old AM2+ boards? I think not many, if not any.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 30, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> AthlonXP and Athlon64/X2 disagrees, sir.
> 
> *Everybody and their brothers mothers cousin had an NF4 and 64/X2 combo back in the day*



Hell, I still do have nf4 and an X2 in the kids' machine with a 4850.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 30, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Hell, I still do have nf4 and an X2 in the kids' machine with a 4850.



 

I remember my X2 and the SLI 280. Oh that poor poor cpu


----------



## tonyd223 (Jan 30, 2010)

DDR2 support saves me £100 by allowing me to move my old memory on my 790GX board across...  maybe I'm just skint


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 30, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Technically Istanbul supports DDR2. But the thing is how many motherboard vendors are ready to give away supportive BIOS updates for their old AM2+ boards? I think not many, if not any.



Man I hope they do. I don't want to upgrade my board just yet. Its funny I got into building computers because my other hobby (Firearms) is very expensive. Now my PC building is starting to rival that! Why cant collecting stamps me this fun?! I would save so much money.


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 30, 2010)

I want one of these cpu..more with other Motherboards


----------



## Konceptz (Jan 30, 2010)

Kei said:


> I totally understand where those people are coming from, but why are those people even contemplating looking at something they know they'll never use anyway.
> 
> If I were those people I'd be looking into the X2's, X3's, i3's, or i5 duals and leave this other stuff to the people that are actually gonna use it. I see absolutely no reason for 90% of the users here to worry about/"upgrade" to the X6's when they come out. Sure it's great for marketshare so by all means go for it, but not if you're gonna complain that it's not slaughtering or making your 4Ghz dual or tri obselete lol. :shadedshu
> 
> Kei



I'm looking at it from an overclocking stand point, if the chip default clock rate is pretty high, then it shouldn't be that much of a strain on the chip to get some really high numbers, and yeah most apps aren't multithreaded but people keep forgetting that the OS is...


----------



## Kei (Jan 30, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> I game, my i5 is faster than a 955 in all games i play (i used to have 955 both at 4ghz) so its easy to see why i would have an i5 over  Phenom 2.



lol....I didn't know the 955 @ 4Ghz was holding you back from being slow?   (sorry had to take that cheap shot at you lol)

Just tell the truth you wanted a new toy...it's fine we all do that, it's why we're here really. None of us have really needed to upgrade from performance problems for like 5 years lol. 

Seriously though I totally agree that the i5 is a smokin bargain, I thought about picking one up as my first Intel processor in a pretty good while. I want one just for fun, surely not for any speed issues...I'm not a benchmark king lol. 

I wonder what the pricing will be like on these, I'm getting more curious about them now though 4 cores is still enough for what I do. 6 cores would help in a few occassions, but I could live without it........price dependant I'll still probably pick one up for fun. 

Kei


----------



## Konceptz (Jan 30, 2010)

Kei said:


> lol....I didn't know the 955 @ 4Ghz was holding you back from being slow?   (sorry had to take that cheap shot at you lol)
> 
> Just tell the truth you wanted a new toy...it's fine we all do that, it's why we're here really. None of us have really needed to upgrade from performance problems for like 5 years lol.
> 
> ...



I can't rememer where but i read this, but I remember some source saying that Hyper threading does have some adverse effects in gaming. I'll try and see if I can remember the link.


----------



## TIGR (Jan 30, 2010)

Hyperthreading in gaming:
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core-i7-975-950_7.html#sect0


----------



## erocker (Jan 30, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Hyperthreading in gaming:
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/core-i7-975-950_7.html#sect0



If the resolution was higher (1920x1200 for example) the numbers would be even closer. In my opinion price + heat output isn't worth going i7 for gaming.


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 30, 2010)

Heat can solve with coolers and good price? AMD only solves why I still go AMD..


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 30, 2010)

Kei said:


> lol....I didn't know the 955 @ 4Ghz was holding you back from being slow?   (sorry had to take that cheap shot at you lol)
> 
> Just tell the truth you wanted a new toy...it's fine we all do that, it's why we're here really. None of us have really needed to upgrade from performance problems for like 5 years lol.
> 
> ...


Well since im more into benching than gaming then yes the 955 was holding me back. At the time of 955 purchase i had 3 280s 

With 2 280s running on my 955 i got around 18-21k. With the i5 at 4ghz i got 27k. So yea i needed more power.



Konceptz said:


> I can't rememer where but i read this, but I remember some source saying that Hyper threading does have some adverse effects in gaming. I'll try and see if I can remember the link.





erocker said:


> If the resolution was higher (1920x1200 for example) the numbers would be even closer. In my opinion price + heat output isn't worth going i7 for gaming.


But it is worth going i5 considering the price is almost identical for a 965 and 750.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2010)

there is a slight chance like super maybe that i get on of these soon i will keep the forums up to date on it


----------



## Flyordie (Jan 31, 2010)

btarunr said:


> Technically Istanbul supports DDR2. But the thing is how many motherboard vendors are ready to give away supportive BIOS updates for their old AM2+ boards? I think not many, if not any.



DFI did.
DFI LanParty DK 790GX-M2RS = Win

I should know, the BIOS date on my board is 1/22/10.


----------



## Kei (Jan 31, 2010)

cdawall said:


> there is a slight chance like super maybe that i get on of these soon i will keep the forums up to date on it



I have people setup in the shadows outside your bedroom window....we will know if you hold out on us. 

Kei


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2010)

Flyordie said:


> DFI did.
> DFI LanParty DK 790GX-M2RS = Win
> 
> I should know, the BIOS date on my board is 1/22/10.



crosshair II is still getting updates as we speak as is the M3A78T



Kei said:


> I have people setup in the shadows outside your bedroom window....we will know if you hold out on us.
> 
> Kei



which window lol i have two places i live


----------



## Wile E (Jan 31, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Man I hope they do. I don't want to upgrade my board just yet. Its funny I got into building computers because my other hobby (Firearms) is very expensive. Now my PC building is starting to rival that! Why cant collecting stamps me this fun?! I would save so much money.



I got into computers because my hobbies of modifying cars and playing/buying musical instruments were getting too expensive. Now the computer takes almost as much money. lol.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 31, 2010)

I like cars and computers. One day i want to get another 2003 Base Model Chevy or Sierra, tuck the rear end with slicks, drop in a Small Block and Raise the Power bar without using Piss or Charging. Either make it into a drager or a Multi facet racer.


----------



## Kei (Jan 31, 2010)

cdawall said:


> which window lol i have two places i live



we........are everywhere 

Kei


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I got into computers because my hobbies of modifying cars and playing/buying musical instruments were getting too expensive. Now the computer takes almost as much money. lol.



I love 1911's. A good one will set you back about 3 grand. I own 8 of them. The rest of my collection are rifles and shotguns. I own about 35 firearms all together I think. I lost count. 

I love things that go boom!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

Actually you can get a good 1911 for about a grand in .9 or .45 flavor. 

My personal liking is a STI Guardian 1911 with .22 conversion kit for some pee shooting practice.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Actually you can get a good 1911 for about a grand in .9 or .45 flavor.
> 
> My personal liking is a STI Guardian 1911 with .22 conversion kit for some pee shooting practice.



Thats a mid tier 1911. I'm talking Ed Brown or Les Baer.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I love 1911's. A good one will set you back about 3 grand. I own 8 of them. The rest of my collection are rifles and shotguns. I own about 35 firearms all together I think. I lost count.
> 
> I love things that go boom!



Yea since i was in the army ive been  a gun nut!

here is my AK47


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats a mid tier 1911. I'm talking Ed Brown or Les Baer.


Lol you said a good 1911, not custom shop top of the line 



brandonwh64 said:


> Yea since i was in the army ive been  a gun nut!
> 
> here is my AK47
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/reddot.jpg



Ew, ak....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

It shoots straight PP  i use it for deer hunting here in GA


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Lol you said a good 1911, not custom shop top of the line
> 
> 
> 
> Ew, ak....



Well thats "good" to me


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

kimber 1911's are the lower priced pistols out there.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> It shoots straight PP  i use it for deer hunting here in GA



What, no M4A1s?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> kimber 1911's are the lower priced pistols out there.


 Kimbers suck.



brandonwh64 said:


> Yea since i was in the army ive been  a gun nut!
> 
> here is my AK47
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/reddot.jpg



AK for hunting? Really man? Why don't you get a good 30.06 or something?


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

Haha why did you quote me? I dont hunt with an AK 

Edit: Ninja edit

I wouldnt mind having Eds Express to hunt with.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Haha why did you quote me? I dont hunt with an AK
> 
> Edit: Ninja edit



I dont know what you're talkin about


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

I just like hunting with the AK. I know a good 30.06 would be more practical but i like being different. M4A1s would be cool to hunt with but illegal due to the automatic feature. What i want to deer hunt with is the DPMS 308 rifle.






mailman - yes kimbers are the lower class of 1911 thats why i said they were cheaper


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

But its so sexy 

Do want. Ive always been a rifle man. Buddy of mine who is in the Marines told me i should join but its really not my thing. It would be cool to just hold one though or fire on the range. My best friend says im a pretty good shot.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

People bad mouth the ak47 but when you take out the useless iron sights and add a decent optic and a good rail system then this rifle gets to be alot more accurate and they also sale american barrels for the ak to make the rifling more smoother and better muzzle breaks.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> I just like hunting with the AK. I know a good 30.06 would be more practical but i like being different. M4A1s would be cool to hunt with but illegal due to the automatic feature. What i want to deer hunt with is the DPMS 308 rifle.
> 
> http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y161/coopmandu/DPMS308001.jpg
> 
> mailman - yes kimbers are the lower class of 1911 thats why i said they were cheaper





PP Mguire said:


> But its so sexy
> 
> Do want. Ive always been a rifle man. Buddy of mine who is in the Marines told me i should join but its really not my thing. It would be cool to just hold one though or fire on the range. My best friend says im a pretty good shot.



Those are girl rifles. You wanna shoot a man gun you get one of these....





M21 aka Modified M14

FYI I own a few


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> People bad mouth the ak47 but when you take out the useless iron sights and add a decent optic and a good rail system then this rifle gets to be alot more accurate and they also sale american barrels for the ak to make the rifling more smoother and better muzzle breaks.


The problem is the quality of the rifle coming from the manu. Most are made like a POS and you can tell the difference between the build quality. 



TheMailMan78 said:


> Those are girl rifles. You wanna shoot a man gun you get one of these....
> 
> http://world.guns.ru/sniper/m21_1.jpg


Lol ill pass. Im pretty sure i just wanna own one of these.

http://www.edbrown.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/004411.1.459617455612275315

On second thought, you should uh, send one my way


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> The problem is the quality of the rifle coming from the manu. Most are made like a POS and you can tell the difference between the build quality.
> 
> 
> Lol ill pass. Im pretty sure i just wanna own one of these.
> ...



Have you ever shot an M14? Pure sex!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Have you ever shot an M14? Pure sex!



I have not, which is why i said you should send me one


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

HAve i ever shot a M14.........  you decide






Yea PP i hear ya on the AK but when i ordered mine i got it hand picked by the owner of the gun shop in North Carolina.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

I take it the army dosent have restrictions on showing tatts? Thats nifty.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

only restriction is that it cannot be on your hand or shown when wearing class A's


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> HAve i ever shot a M14.........  you decide
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/kirkuk/DSCN1044.jpg
> 
> Yea PP i hear ya on the AK but when i ordered mine i got it hand picked by the owner of the gun shop in North Carolina.



Then why on earth would you own an AK?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

its kinda difficult to find a good springfield M14 these days


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> its kinda difficult to find a good springfield M14 these days



They are pricey. Not hard to find.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

heres a M1A for sale

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=155279098


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

Again, he said "good" 

I want one of these to clean up and play with.







My best friends shop had a used one in pristine condition but his dad bought it before i could get the money


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> heres a M1A for sale
> 
> http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=155279098



Thats a post ban. You want a pre-ban National Match.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is were i ordered my AK

http://www.classicarms.us/


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey, you guys should stop. I just got a text saying the IRS accepted my e-file and i should get my dough soon. I need to spend that money on my house not guns


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry PP back on topic..... HOW BOUT THEM X6 Phenoms...


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

I love my cpu, i think ill stick with i5 for quite a while and just upgrade my board and GPUs.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

yea since i went from 965BE to I7-920 it just has been ALOT better. 

the load times with windows 7 are GREAT!


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

720BE to i5 for me. Before 720 i had 955 and 940. All excellent chips but the i5 to me is like comparing an C's to DD's.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> 720BE to i5 for me. Before 720 i had 955 and 940. All excellent chips but the i5 to me is like comparing an C's to DD's.



WTF! A 955 will rock an i5.....in games.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

Wrong. i5 vs 955 at 4ghz the i5 having the better architecture and handling faster speed DDR3 stomps the 955. Not only that, but the i5 having more raw power handles higher powerd dual GPUs better as well. When comparing the 2 i had 2 280s. The i5 handled the 280s like a pimp handles his whores. The 955 struggled to feed both.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2010)

see this isn't fair all i got to shoot was a Vietnam era M16A2 and M9 both with iron on them


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> The i5 handled the 280s like a pimp handles his whores. The 955 struggled to feed both.



I seriously doubt that.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

I dont since i own an i5 and have owned a 955 i have done testing on both and i now have the winner. I never once got 27k in 06 with an AMD rig of any kind using 2 280s. The same went for my game FPS using high res and strong AA.


----------



## Kei (Jan 31, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I seriously doubt that.



I did wonder something about his issues. My 3DMark scores are near his even when I'm using a single ATi 5770 OC'd, and the cpu was only at 3.9Ghz for those tests. Still got me 18,6xx which is in the range PP was talking with his TWO 280's (18-21k).

Kei


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 31, 2010)

I think he said 27k...

Beside I got 23k using two 8800GT with my cpu at 4.2GHz, and 21k for a single GTX280.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> I don't since i own an i5 and have owned a 955 i have done testing on both and i now have the winner. I never once got 27k in 06 with an AMD rig of any kind using 2 280s. The same went for my game FPS using high res and strong AA.



Synthetic benches mean jack.


----------



## Kei (Jan 31, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> With 2 280s running on my 955 i got around 18-21k. With the i5 at 4ghz i got 27k. So yea i needed more power.



This is from his earlier post, that's why I'm saying something just wasn't right. We have guys with single 4890's running 4Ghz cpu speeds getting 20k in the same test.

Kei


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2010)

no multi card scaling at all 22K with a 4870X2 and 4850X2 but i assume CFX wasn't working so just 4870X2 scored






vs 20K on a 4850X2....


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 31, 2010)

It's mean the cpu is seriously bottlenecked the cards. It's not that the CFX wasn't working.


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 31, 2010)

good work friend..


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> It's mean the cpu is seriously bottlenecked the cards. It's not that the CFX wasn't working.



no CFX literally wasn't working cause the 4870X2 by itself put up the same score i just couldn't find a screenie of it


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 31, 2010)

Here are all the top scores with HD4870X2.

These are world records, and yup all the top cpu OC are like 5-6GHz.

A 3.8GHz Phenom can barely feed a single HD4870X2


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Here are all the top scores with HD4870X2.
> 
> These are world records, and yup all the top cpu OC are like 5-6GHz.
> 
> A 3.8GHz Phenom can barely feed a single HD4870X2



no phrase that correctly a 3.8ghz can barely push a 4870X2 for benchmarks it games at 1600x1200 just fine


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 31, 2010)

I can't not agree anymore than that, it does gaming just fine at that.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

Kei said:


> This is from his earlier post, that's why I'm saying something just wasn't right. We have guys with single 4890's running 4Ghz cpu speeds getting 20k in the same test.
> 
> Kei



Thats also AMD and AMD. I could get 18 or 19k single GTX280 with a 4ghz 955 and only about 21k with dual 280s. With an i5 i can get 23k single 280 and 27k dual 280s running 8x slots. 

In gaming, i have an avg of 10-20% increase in FPS between the 2 cpus. 

benching or gaming aside it dosent matter. This isnt p4 vs AthlonXP. The core arch is better than Phenom hands down so an i5 will be better than a 955/965 at 4ghz a piece.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Thats also AMD and AMD. I could get 18 or 19k single GTX280 with a 4ghz 955 and only about 21k with dual 280s. With an i5 i can get 23k single 280 and 27k dual 280s running 8x slots.
> 
> In gaming, i have an avg of 10-20% increase in FPS between the 2 cpus.
> 
> benching or gaming aside it dosent matter. This isnt p4 vs AthlonXP. The core arch is better than Phenom hands down so an i5 will be better than a 955/965 at 4ghz a piece.



20% over an 955 in gaming? Im not buying it man. Sorry.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

Own an i5/i7 then judge and we can talk. Until then...


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Own an i5/i7 then judge and we can talk. Until then...



ask freaksavior mines smoother better bus=better gameplay


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 31, 2010)

Theres no doubt that bloomfields make synthetic benchmarks its bitch. With my 920 @ 4.3GHz with a 4870x2 I was well over 26k, 300pts shy of 27k. Throw that same card on a PII X4 at 4.0+GHz it would be lucky to get over 22k. Now, change the benchmark to a game and the difference is about 5fps in the majority of games. Some will have a gap of about 10fps.

Now, back to the topic, I want a hex-core Phenom!


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 31, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Thats also AMD and AMD. I could get 18 or 19k single GTX280 with a 4ghz 955 and only about 21k with dual 280s. With an i5 i can get 23k single 280 and 27k dual 280s running 8x slots.
> 
> In gaming, i have an avg of 10-20% increase in FPS between the 2 cpus.
> 
> benching or gaming aside it dosent matter. This isnt p4 vs AthlonXP. The core arch is better than Phenom hands down so an i5 will be better than a 955/965 at 4ghz a piece.



They aren't made to compete and all this fanboy garbage for the last 4 pages has nothing to do with the subject. there is a place inside forums for this.



PP Mguire said:


> Own an i5/i7 then judge and we can talk. Until then...


and we can talk because there is nothing wrong with our chips. if your "secure" with your purchase you wouldn't put so much effort into telling us there was.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

ok with my AMD 965 @ 2.9ghz i was getting low 18K in 3dmark06 and now with my I7@ 4.1ghz i get 21K thats alittle bit of an increase


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Theres no doubt that bloomfields make synthetic benchmarks its bitch. With my 920 @ 4.3GHz with a 4870x2 I was well over 26k, 300pts shy of 27k. Throw that same card on a PII X4 at 4.0+GHz it would be lucky to get over 22k. Now, change the benchmark to a game and the difference is about 5fps in the majority of games. Some will have a gap of about 10fps.
> 
> Now, back to the topic, I want a hex-core Phenom!



no thats a little off you can get 22K on a phenom@3.8 and stock 4870X2 so its not hard to get that at all 22K-25K is possible on a 965@4.x and a clock on the card



Kitkat said:


> They aren't made to compete and all this fanboy garbage for the last 4 pages has nothing to do with the subject. there is a place inside forums for this.
> 
> 
> and we can talk because there is nothing wrong with our chips. if your "secure" with your purchase you wouldn't put so much effort into telling us there was.



that was fanboyish in itself just like fyi and i have all AMD rigs in my house


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 31, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Thats also AMD and AMD. I could get 18 or 19k single GTX280 with a 4ghz 955 and only about 21k with dual 280s. With an i5 i can get 23k single 280 and 27k dual 280s running 8x slots.
> 
> In gaming, i have an avg of 10-20% increase in FPS between the 2 cpus.
> 
> benching or gaming aside it dosent matter. This isnt p4 vs AthlonXP. The core arch is better than Phenom hands down so an i5 will be better than a 955/965 at 4ghz a piece.



I don't think it was hardware. Sounds more of an software issue to be honest...bad chipset drivers, etc.


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 31, 2010)

I also think it may be that our friend talk


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

Kitkat said:


> They aren't made to compete and all this fanboy garbage for the last 4 pages has nothing to do with the subject. there is a place inside forums for this.
> 
> 
> and we can talk because there is nothing wrong with our chips. if your "secure" with your purchase you wouldn't put so much effort into telling us there was.


There was no purchase of either rig so your point is moot. I stand by the facts.



cdawall said:


> no thats a little off you can get 22K on a phenom@3.8 and stock 4870X2 so its not hard to get that at all 22K-25K is possible on a 965@4.x and a clock on the card
> 
> 
> 
> that was fanboyish in itself just like fyi and i have all AMD rigs in my house


Im talking straight 4ghz vs 4ghz. I can push my i5 to 4.6ghz under phase and make any un-LN2 Phenom my i5s bitch  And ive already mentioned that ive had nothing but AMD prior to this i5. I went this route for a reason. So the fanboy word can be laid to rest.



HalfAHertz said:


> I don't think it was hardware. Sounds more of an software issue to be honest...bad chipset drivers, etc.


No chipset drivers involved for either. 790fx and p55 in Windows 7 dosent exactly require drivers in a non raid setup.


----------



## erocker (Jan 31, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Im talking straight 4ghz vs 4ghz. I can push my i5 to 4.6ghz under phase and make any un-LN2 Phenom my i5s bitch
> 
> No chipset drivers involved for either. 790fx and p55 in Windows 7 dosent exactly require drivers in a non raid setup.



So what, and for what means? I don't see why this conversation has anything to do with i5. Yeah i5/i7's are great. Hot, a bit on the pricey side and don't have an unlocked CPU multi, so overclocking isn't nearly as easy. Yeah I've used both, and PII's are just easier to use and less of a headache with less restrictions (other than clock frequency lawl). Anyways, I don't see why this thread needs to be any sort of a competition to qualify ones purchase. Use what you have and be happy about it dammit! Though if gloating your synthetic benchmarks makes you happy, all the power to you. In the real world it makes very, very little difference.

The 790fx does require a North Bridge filter driver, an ATK driver and possibly more depending on the manufacturer.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> There was no purchase of either rig so your point is moot. I stand by the facts.
> 
> Im talking straight 4ghz vs 4ghz. I can push my i5 to 4.6ghz under phase and make any un-LN2 Phenom my i5s bitch  And ive already mentioned that ive had nothing but AMD prior to this i5. I went this route for a reason. So the fanboy word can be laid to rest.
> 
> No chipset drivers involved for either. 790fx and p55 in Windows 7 dosent exactly require drivers in a non raid setup.



i can get 4.8-4.9ghz stable on an unlocked 550BE under DICE so no your i5 does not kill everything short of LN2. i have swapped amd to intel and went back to amd cause intel parts piss me off. how can you give me something that does better in every benchmark yet when i game on it the slower amd keeps dead even? this 10-20% in games is garbage and you know it 4ghz e7200ES vs a 3.3ghz AX2 didn't give that much of a difference and both companies core architecture really hasn't changed much


----------



## Kei (Jan 31, 2010)

I think about now is a great time to call it a truce, and end this discussion of old gen benchmarks and who scores better. 
=======================================

So....how bout those X6's!?! I was playing around last night and testing wPrime and the Street Fighter IV benchmark. It's almost laughable that setting my system up at 2.2Ghz all four cores 2.2Ghz northbridge is faster in wPrime by a nice margin than setting the system up as a dual core 4.0Ghz! In the street fighter benchmark I swear I can't even find a setting that does less than 85fps average lol!

I'll test 1.8Ghz quad core later to see if that changes haha.

Kei


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 31, 2010)

erocker said:


> So what, and for what means? I don't see why this conversation has anything to do with i5. Yeah i5/i7's are great. Hot, a bit on the pricey side and don't have an unlocked CPU multi, so overclocking isn't nearly as easy. Yeah I've used both, and PII's are just easier to use and less of a headache with less restrictions (other than clock frequency lawl). Anyways, I don't see why this thread needs to be any sort of a competition to qualify ones purchase. Use what you have and be happy about it dammit! Though if gloating your synthetic benchmarks makes you happy, all the power to you. In the real world it makes very, very little difference.
> 
> The 790fx does require a North Bridge filter driver, an ATK driver and possibly more depending on the manufacturer.


Read previously in the thread why it came up and youll have your answer. Im not gloating synthetics they just came into play. And ive never in the past few years that ive been on these forums see you with an Intel rig let alone an i5 or i7 setup for a prolonged period of time. You and mailman are pretty much the only ones ever to argue FOR the Phenom.



cdawall said:


> i can get 4.8-4.9ghz stable on an unlocked 550BE under DICE so no your i5 does not kill everything short of LN2. i have swapped amd to intel and went back to amd cause intel parts piss me off. how can you give me something that does better in every benchmark yet when i game on it the slower amd keeps dead even? this 10-20% in games is garbage and you know it 4ghz e7200ES vs a 3.3ghz AX2 didn't give that much of a difference and both companies core architecture really hasn't changed much



At 4.6 id still stomp your 4.9 dualcore on anything bud. 

And at dead even no they do not go toe to toe. If that was the case then i5/i7 wouldnt be the currently best cpu around 

A 4ghz e7200 would deff give you a bigger difference vs a 3.3ghz Ax2 so where are your numbers coming from? I had a 5600+ and an e8400 and screenies and benches to prove everything ive ever had. In SLI the e8400 with high res wasnt much better than the 5600 because most everything was GPU based. That was with 2 9800GTX+s. Single card though was a different story. I had that e8400 for a very short period of time because it didnt give me what i want. In this case my comparisons where 2 280s on a 4ghz lvl with 955 vs i5. Im sorry but the i7 is a complete AMD stomper. Whats the difference between i5 and i7? HT and triple channel ram. Thats it. And given the circumstances of the results the 790FX sli hacked was even dual 16x with SLI bridge. SLI was in fact working without a doubt because there was a noticeable difference between single and dual card. 

Oh and bus bandwidth? HAHAH please. 1600mhz DDR3 vs 2000, 2200, and 2400mhz ddr3. It DOES make a difference AMD peeps. 

We can sit here and throw edicks around but the bottom line is. AMD needs to step up their game before Bulldozer because they cant keep sliding by on the bottom of the ocean forever with a promise for a badass chip a few years away. Intel obviously dosent see them as much of a competition anymore and thats obvious because their only desktop variant of a 6 core will be a 980x which will be a huge wallet breaker. That was what the discussion/argument derived from anyways. Just because my name is Fits everybody and their mother decides they wanna argue with me over some petty BS. Intel is king right now, get over it.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Read previously in the thread why it came up and you'll have your answer. I'm not gloating synthetics they just came into play. And Ive never in the past few years that Ive been on these forums see you with an Intel rig let alone an i5 or i7 setup for a prolonged period of time. You and mailman are pretty much the only ones ever to argue FOR the Phenom.:


 No one is arguing the "i" series is faster. What we are arguing is what they are faster in. Basically anything that takes advantage of more than four threads. Anything else they are evenly matched. That includes the i7. Look at the gaming benchmarks for proof. That is why people are calling BS on your 20% faster in games.

Now if your talking encoding or synthetic thats a different story


----------



## erocker (Jan 31, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Read previously in the thread why it came up and youll have your answer. Im not gloating synthetics they just came into play. And ive never in the past few years that ive been on these forums see you with an Intel rig let alone an i5 or i7 setup for a prolonged period of time. You and mailman are pretty much the only ones ever to argue FOR the Phenom.



So you turn this discussion into a hypothetical and untrue claim unto why I responded to you. I won't even bother. Good day sir.


----------



## Kitkat (Jan 31, 2010)

PP_mguire with AMD banners = lame troll. At-least troll with some dignity. You don't stand by anything but trolling. Why are you here. No ones buying what your selling mainly because none of it is true. You want so bad for AMD chips to be "slow" they aren't. Past a numbers pissing contest there is in fact no substance in your (OFF TOPIC) argument with If the chip is so good why are you here in AMD X6 news reASSuring yourself it is???? Reading you comments on DDR its clear you have so much learning to do. Why not go off and learn about it b4 u talk about it. And when u learn about it don't post it here. Go to the intel TROLLING section of the forums and do it.



erocker said:


> So you turn this discussion into a hypothetical and untrue claim unto why I responded to you. I won't even bother. Good day sir.



This person clearly has little to no knolege on how AMD OC or DDR relation even works...

CDawall actually does test... his credibility is insane... why challege jesus? you have NO credibility and even less now.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 31, 2010)

he is going to push the right button soon and wont even exist on this forum anymore. He thinks he is all high and mighty because of his supposed origin, sorry I have Irish, Scottish, German, Russian, Native American  Decent (What they Call a Heinz 57) I am an American Not an Irish-man etc.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Read previously in the thread why it came up and youll have your answer. Im not gloating synthetics they just came into play. And ive never in the past few years that ive been on these forums see you with an Intel rig let alone an i5 or i7 setup for a prolonged period of time. You and mailman are pretty much the only ones ever to argue FOR the Phenom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1st off why is my 550BE a dual core? who the hell said that oh wait i forgot intel's don't unlock. also i take you ram at 2000mhz cas8 and want you to run one benchmark against mine 1800 cas6 find me one that says its slower.

also numbers were my Athlon X2 7750@3.3ghz ram@1260 on an asus crosshair II with a single 8800GTS 512mb vs a e7200ES@4ghz ram@1200 on an asus P45 with a single 8800GTS 512mb. both ran a 320GB seagate on XP and in gaming the both pulled within 5FPS of each in games with high pixel counts (crysis and such) AMD pulled ahead and what was even weirder in 3dmarks the AMD often posted higher framerates in gpu tests but the cpu tests were so favored on the intel side it was embarrassing. 


Honestly AMD doesn't need to do much to stay competitive the 955/965 chips are quite popular with modders as they are inexpensive and clock well on the cheapest of boards. look at the AMD 785 series boards $50-75 and you can have a quad chugging along happily on the stock cooler@3.6-3.8ghz. hell still got DDR2? thats not an issue just get a 790GX board with DDR2 on it those are on clearance for all of $50 now.

sure i5 might be faster but it still has some major drawbacks 
1. coldbug still exists on them even after you do the CB mod they still have one.
2. phenom II still out clocks it.
3. AMD beats it on total system price.
4. have to have DDR3

oh and here is that DDR3
http://img.techpowerup.org/090525/Capture015.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/090525/Capture016.jpg
http://img.techpowerup.org/090525/Capture018.jpg


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ive noticed Several AMD machines at work actually, why because they affordable and do what we need, so when being bought in mass quantities like that  we are getting best bang for buck which in turn bumps profits up for AMD, intels price tags are way too out of wack for anything.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ive noticed Several AMD machines at work actually, why because they affordable and do what we need, so when being bought in mass quantities like that  we are getting best bang for buck which in turn bumps profits up for AMD, intels price tags are way too out of wack for anything.



every single PC i have used since i joined the military was an AMD based HP with anywhere from a phenom tricore in it to a athlon II dual core. someone is buying amd and they aren't buying just one or two.


----------



## devguy (Jan 31, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> And given the circumstances of the results the 790FX sli hacked was even dual 16x with SLI bridge. SLI was in fact working without a doubt because there was a noticeable difference between single and dual card.



I wouldn't judge results of AMD's SLI performance for dual 9800gtx or GTX280s using a 790FX chipset.  I am familiar with the hack you are referring to, but if memory serves me correctly, the hack was not that great.  Yes, there was an SLI speedup, as you pointed out, but I do not believe it was mature enough to give similar results as say an SLI speed up on a 780a or 980a (or even p55) chipsets.  That is likely why you noticed a much bigger gain by adding your second nVidia card to the Intel platform, than to your AMD.  Had you been using an Nvidia Phenom chipset, you likely would've had a different experience.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 31, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I love 1911's. A good one will set you back about 3 grand. I own 8 of them. The rest of my collection are rifles and shotguns. I own about 35 firearms all together I think. I lost count.
> 
> I love things that go boom!


1911's are also my favorite hand gun.

Owning a Les Baer has been my dream for years. I'll likely settle for a Kimber tho, and do some upgrades myself. Like a Barsto barrel and such.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Jan 31, 2010)

WTF are you guys doing? You're acting like the frigging Spanish inquisition! The guy stated a personal opinion, based on his own experience, which he is completely entitled to. This is not China...

1) The Phenom 2/Athlon 2 are a great series of CPUs. They are in no way slow but they are just not as fast as Intel's current offerings. Still they completely redeemed AMD of the flop that Phenom 1 was.

2) Intel is faster. End of argument.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I took the FC2 test specifically because it is the *worst case scenario* and it proves that under extreme circumstances Intel can be up to ~40% faster. It doesn't matter if it is due to optimizations, bribes or the magical touch of Jesus, it just is.

Problem is, you can't bloody tell the difference between 50, 60 or 70 fps (unless you're the secret cloned ninja offspring of Chuck Norris and Mr. T). On top of that the Intel platform is more expensive and provides less features at the same price point.


----------



## Wile E (Jan 31, 2010)

cdawall said:


> 1st off why is my 550BE a dual core? who the hell said that oh wait i forgot intel's don't unlock. also i take you ram at 2000mhz cas8 and want you to run one benchmark against mine 1800 cas6 find me one that says its slower.
> 
> also numbers were my Athlon X2 7750@3.3ghz ram@1260 on an asus crosshair II with a single 8800GTS 512mb vs a e7200ES@4ghz ram@1200 on an asus P45 with a single 8800GTS 512mb. both ran a 320GB seagate on XP and in gaming the both pulled within 5FPS of each in games with high pixel counts (crysis and such) AMD pulled ahead and what was even weirder in 3dmarks the AMD often posted higher framerates in gpu tests but the cpu tests were so favored on the intel side it was embarrassing.
> 
> ...



If you notice in recent months, Phenom II no longer keeps up in the extreme 3D benches anymore. Leads me to believe the early advantage was bios or software related. Issues are apparantly fixed on the Intel side. The cold bug doesn't matter because Intel still way out performs Phenom II, even at the lower clocks.

Besides, why are we arguing gaming performance in a thread about a 6 core cpu? Games obviously aren't optimized to even use 6 cores yet, so the point is moot.

If current trends are any indication, what is likely going to be true, however, is that the Intel 6 cores are still going to be a fair bit faster than these clock for clock, and likely OC better for 24/7 usage in everything that isn't gaming. I crunch and encode a lot. Phenom II does not benefit someone like me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 31, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> WTF are you guys doing? You're acting like the frigging Spanish inquisition! The guy stated a personal opinion, based on his own experience, which he is completely entitled to. This is not China...
> 
> 1) The Phenom 2/Athlon 2 are a great series of CPUs. They are in no way slow but they are just not as fast as Intel's current offerings. Still they completely redeemed AMD of the flop that Phenom 1 was.
> 
> ...



And I can show you benches where the Phenom beats the i7 in gaming. Its not a black and white argument as you would think it to be.



Wile E said:


> If you notice in recent months, Phenom II no longer keeps up in the extreme 3D benches anymore. Leads me to believe the early advantage was bios or software related. Issues are apparantly fixed on the Intel side. The cold bug doesn't matter because Intel still way out performs Phenom II, even at the lower clocks.
> 
> Besides, why are we arguing gaming performance in a thread about a 6 core cpu? Games obviously aren't optimized to even use 6 cores yet, so the point is moot.
> 
> If current trends are any indication, what is likely going to be true, however, is that the Intel 6 cores are still going to be a fair bit faster than these clock for clock, and likely OC better for 24/7 usage in everything that isn't gaming. I crunch and encode a lot. Phenom II does not benefit someone like me.


 And boom goes the dynamite. Thats the point Ive been trying to make.



Wile E said:


> 1911's are also my favorite hand gun.
> 
> Owning a Les Baer has been my dream for years. I'll likely settle for a Kimber tho, and do some upgrades myself. Like a Barsto barrel and such.



Kimber is shit man. Get a SIG GSR if you go production gun.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 31, 2010)

Wile E said:


> If you notice in recent months, Phenom II no longer keeps up in the extreme 3D benches anymore. Leads me to believe the early advantage was bios or software related. Issues are apparantly fixed on the Intel side. The cold bug doesn't matter because Intel still way out performs Phenom II, even at the lower clocks.
> 
> Besides, why are we arguing gaming performance in a thread about a 6 core cpu? Games obviously aren't optimized to even use 6 cores yet, so the point is moot.
> 
> If current trends are any indication, what is likely going to be true, however, is that the Intel 6 cores are still going to be a fair bit faster than these clock for clock, and likely OC better for 24/7 usage in everything that isn't gaming. I crunch and encode a lot. Phenom II does not benefit someone like me.



i have no idea why its being argued but it was before i got here so i figured hell might as well toss my opinion in the mix. honestly i don't think it was the BIOS of the i7 boards that held them back more the boards themselves most of the records are on new boards not new bios's


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 1, 2010)

Last I recalled this is about AMD 6core, who gives a fuck what intel is doing right now as this topic is about AMD.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 1, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i have no idea why its being argued but it was before i got here so i figured hell might as well toss my opinion in the mix. honestly i don't think it was the BIOS of the i7 boards that held them back more the boards themselves most of the records are on new boards not new bios's



I disagree, as in the first 6 months or so, there were no clear cut winner as to the fastest or "best" i7 motherboard,  yet I have a rampage 2, and a DFI LANPARTY DK X58-T3eH6 (bought them before the calssified was out yet), and they were dead even in terms of preformance when I got them, now the rampage 2 gives me as much as 8-10 extra FPS in benches than the DFI board. While you can't dispute the fact most current records are held by new boards, or boards not yet on the market (rampage 3), I think it's a mistake to discount the effect that bios updates have had on maturing the preformance of the x58 platform.





eidairaman1 said:


> Last I recalled this is about AMD 6core, who gives a fuck what intel is doing right now as this topic is about AMD.




Because AMD = FAIL   and    Intel = WIN                               DUH








YHBTKTHXBAI


----------



## Kei (Feb 1, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> YHBTKTHXBAI



lol....I had to search google a few times to figure out what the heck that meant. At first I thought it was something from the big bear country but I didn't recognize it.

le ha  (French: direct translation for 'that was pretty hilarious man, at first I wanted to cut you') 

Kei


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 1, 2010)

Sounds awesome.

But as a pure gamer and web junkie, my i7 build should keep me moving.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 1, 2010)

Kei said:


> lol....I had to search google a few times to figure out what the heck that meant. At first I thought it was something from the big bear country but I didn't recognize it.
> 
> le ha  (French: direct translation for 'that was pretty hilarious man, at first I wanted to cut you')
> 
> Kei





But that said, I don't see the six core being a game changer, in any way. This seems like little more than a copy and past of their Opteron 24xx series, same cache same everything, but not the same speeds I hope, as the Opteron 24xx's top out at a blazing 2.6 Ghz, and the top model here seems to be 2.8 Ghz, and seeing as the opteron architecture isn't exactly aimed at OC'ing I'm pretty skeptical to say the least.

Now that said I'm sure a fan boi, will come and point out some "critical" error in my opinion.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 1, 2010)

erocker said:


> So you turn this discussion into a hypothetical and untrue claim unto why I responded to you. I won't even bother. Good day sir.


If your going to join the pissing contest then at least have something more than a dildo to piss with. In other words if your going to claim you have used what were arguing about (both sides of the stick, i5/i7 and AMD) then at least be able to prove you have. I cought you saying ive never seen you post about or say anything in the regards of owning an i5 or i7. Youve always been right there with Mailman saying Phenom 2 is this or that. 



Kitkat said:


> PP_mguire with AMD banners = lame troll. At-least troll with some dignity. You don't stand by anything but trolling. Why are you here. No ones buying what your selling mainly because none of it is true. You want so bad for AMD chips to be "slow" they aren't. Past a numbers pissing contest there is in fact no substance in your (OFF TOPIC) argument with If the chip is so good why are you here in AMD X6 news reASSuring yourself it is???? Reading you comments on DDR its clear you have so much learning to do. Why not go off and learn about it b4 u talk about it. And when u learn about it don't post it here. Go to the intel TROLLING section of the forums and do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whos trolling? Aparently you. Im not trying to sell anything here so your point is completely moot. As for DDR. Ive been playing with speed and timings since DDR first came out. Dont tell me i dont know shit about DDR.



eidairaman1 said:


> he is going to push the right button soon and wont even exist on this forum anymore. He thinks he is all high and mighty because of his supposed origin, sorry I have Irish, Scottish, German, Russian, Native American  Decent (What they Call a Heinz 57) I am an American Not an Irish-man etc.


My origin has nothing to do with anything. If i was gonna be banned it woulda been a long time ago for having more than just an argument on these forums over whos clearly the better chip. 



cdawall said:


> 1st off why is my 550BE a dual core? who the hell said that oh wait i forgot intel's don't unlock. also i take you ram at 2000mhz cas8 and want you to run one benchmark against mine 1800 cas6 find me one that says its slower.
> 
> also numbers were my Athlon X2 7750@3.3ghz ram@1260 on an asus crosshair II with a single 8800GTS 512mb vs a e7200ES@4ghz ram@1200 on an asus P45 with a single 8800GTS 512mb. both ran a 320GB seagate on XP and in gaming the both pulled within 5FPS of each in games with high pixel counts (crysis and such) AMD pulled ahead and what was even weirder in 3dmarks the AMD often posted higher framerates in gpu tests but the cpu tests were so favored on the intel side it was embarrassing.
> 
> ...


Intels dont need to unlock because they arent using laserd chips to cover their low and midrange asses. 

Cold bug? Had Intels on LN2 before. Dosent need helium to try and compete in the major overclocking aspect of things.

Total system price? Um 750 is 10 bucks more than 965. Takes new mobo, ram, and cpu to get competetive system prices. Sorry. 

Exactly, have to have ddr3 on both systems to get comparable system performance. Which it seems you already have DDR3. Now do 8s with 2400mhz and see if your 1800 can still go toe to toe. Oh wait, your Phenom cant. 



devguy said:


> I wouldn't judge results of AMD's SLI performance for dual 9800gtx or GTX280s using a 790FX chipset.  I am familiar with the hack you are referring to, but if memory serves me correctly, the hack was not that great.  Yes, there was an SLI speedup, as you pointed out, but I do not believe it was mature enough to give similar results as say an SLI speed up on a 780a or 980a (or even p55) chipsets.  That is likely why you noticed a much bigger gain by adding your second nVidia card to the Intel platform, than to your AMD.  Had you been using an Nvidia Phenom chipset, you likely would've had a different experience.


The 790FX chipset has always been better and cooler than the Nvidia counterparts. Sorry but hacking the software to run in SLI is essentially doing the same thing as Nvidia was doing except Nvidia had official support. I put a 955 in a 750a and got worse results than with the 790FX. 



cdawall said:


> i have no idea why its being argued but it was before i got here so i figured hell might as well toss my opinion in the mix. honestly i don't think it was the BIOS of the i7 boards that held them back more the boards themselves most of the records are on new boards not new bios's


I have no idea why AMD fanboys want to argue who exactly has the better chip when the internet will tell them that i5/i7 IS better period. There is no argument for that.

Like i said, just because my name isnt Fits, BTA, or Wiz they want to throw a dick contest my way and people get pissed because ive had all these chips and speak with experience. 

Hell Google.com will tell you that Intel has the ultimate chip right now end of story. I dont see what the argument is here hence im done. 

As for the how it got derailed. I was started by simply saying there is no point for 6 slow cores when you can have 4 much faster cores doing the job for you. And so it began.

Good day....to this thread anyways.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 1, 2010)

Past few pages where filled with a bunch of AMD fangirls. christ.:shadedshu

Yes, i7/i5 does have more power then what AMD has put out, that is something no one should even be talking about, its an obvious and true statement with so many credentials and backing up by varies sites. Now if you're trying to zero in on gaming, well it depends, a lot of it depends on the game itself. Now from what i have seen from various sites, its that the i7/i5's that are generally taking the crown with AMD trailing behind not to far off. the i7 and i5 have a great architecture and things like HT in the i7's offers a bit of a boost depending on the game. The Phenom II's are great CPU's but i really do believe that it's this generation of Intel CPU's that are taking the crown, even if it's not by a whole lot.

But as i said before. the AMD Phenom II x6 CPUs are gonna be awesome.


----------



## devguy (Feb 1, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Sorry but hacking the software to run in SLI is essentially doing the same thing as Nvidia was doing except Nvidia had official support. I put a 955 in a 750a and got worse results than with the 790FX.



Where is your proof of this?  Not saying you're wrong, I'm just curious.  Diagrams I've seen seem to state that nVidia really did make their own chipset for AM2+.  The 780a was kinda like the 680a, but with HyperTransport 3.0 support, and an nForce 200 chipset to enable dual pcie 2.0 x16 slots (or 1 @ 16x, and 2 @ 8x).  TweakTown has a simliar argument.

And for your 750a issue, bear in mind very few boards with that chipset had dual x16 slot support.  That may not make a big difference with 9800GTX cards, but could mean something with GTX280s.  And also, you didn't state if you got the same overclock on the Deneb with the 750a board as you did with your 790FX board.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 1, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Past few pages where filled with a bunch of AMD fangirls. christ.:shadedshu



No kidding it's like AMD has announced they have designed and installed baby Jesus into a CPU.



CDdude55 said:


> But as i said before. the AMD Phenom II x6 CPUs are gonna be awesome.



I don't know, I kinda think PP Mguire may be right, as I stated before this looks like little more than a Opteron 24xx, with slightly higher clocks (ZOMFG 200 Mhz). We have a couple of these at work, and they aren't horrible, in fact I kind of like them, they feel snappier under high load IMO, but they are like the red headed step child of the server farm when compared to the Xeon's. But as I also said before, as they appear to be copy and pasted Opteron 24xx's and Opterons are not designed to overclock, they may preform well, but I suspect many a fan boi will be sorely disappointed, when his baby Jesus chip turns out to be a ford pinto when it comes to over clocking, also this will not be a game changer.



devguy said:


> Where is your proof of this?  Not saying you're wrong, I'm just curious.  Diagrams I've seen seem to state that nVidia really did make their own chipset for AM2+.  The 780a was kinda like the 680a, but with HyperTransport 3.0 support, and an nForce 200 chipset to enable dual pcie 2.0 x16 slots (or 1 @ 16x, and 2 @ 8x).  TweakTown has a simliar argument.
> 
> And for your 750a issue, bear in mind very few boards with that chipset had dual x16 slot support.  That may not make a big difference with 9800GTX cards, but could mean something with GTX280s.  And also, you didn't state if you got the same overclock on the Deneb with the 750a board as you did with your 790FX board.



Just a hunch but I doubt you will be getting a response from him.


----------



## troyrae360 (Feb 1, 2010)

LOL, this thread has really turned to shit!!,

Im looking forward to the new 6core and personally think it will be premo especially for rendering etc


----------



## cdawall (Feb 1, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Intels dont need to unlock because they arent using laserd chips to cover their low and midrange asses.
> 
> Cold bug? Had Intels on LN2 before. Dosent need helium to try and compete in the major overclocking aspect of things.
> 
> ...



ok so to start this off a conroe L is a conroe thats been cut down thats what a celeron is. same goes all the way up the intel line wanna know what separates a i7 920 for an i7 965? its called binning everyone does it including your beloved intel.

and the latest AMD max oc's are *all* on LN2 (did i spell *all* correctly?)

now on ram yes my ram can hit 2400 CL8 however my platform cannot so to compensate i run tighter timings hence 1800 CL6 which still tosses close to an intel rig@2400CL8 also i don't see dozen's of intels hitting that speed i believe like one did.

an AMD can be built for well under $500 785G board, cpu, DDR3 done.


now hook a 955 to 780A or 980A and go look on XS i have multiple threads on it 780A clocks better than 790FX from the same time period. i hit a 435HT on my athlon II and 790FX hit 360HT  but the AMD chipset is way better. also the word hacked brings something to mind like not the same as official.

no one is arguing Phenom is better that i7 i argued it competitive with i5 and beats it at the same price point hence why major OEM's are starting to move to AMD's (HP, Gateway, Acer, hell even some dell's)

i'm not making a pissing war you quite honestly are i pointed out that AMD can keep up with i5 and you blew a gasket.


oh and if these AMD's keep the same clocks as the current a 4ghz 6 core chip should out bench an i5 easily and maybe throw a bone at i7. there is supposed improved clocking on these chips so hopefully we will see around 4.5ghz on air but thats just me wandering off


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 1, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i'm not making a pissing war you quite honestly are i pointed out that AMD can keep up with i5 and you blew a gasket.


 Keep up, but not beat.




cdawall said:


> oh and if these AMD's keep the same clocks as the current a 4ghz 6 core chip should out bench an i5 easily and maybe throw a bone at i7. there is supposed improved clocking on these chips so hopefully we will see around 4.5ghz on air but thats just me wandering off


I don't think it's fair to compare a quad core budget chip with a six core chip that may have a price tag of 500 dollars ( I also feel the same about comparing a i7 975, with a Phenom 2 965) for all we know ( that would be like comparing the up coming i7 985, with a Phenom 2 965).  
Also could you please cite your source for  "improved clocking" for these chips, I have not heard any such thing, and as they share almost stat for stat (except a 200 mhz speed increase in the top model) the same specs as the Opteron 24xx's (same cache sizes as well) it's my speculation this is just a repackaged Opteron, and given that overclocking is not something an Opteron is designed with as it's primary function, I think 4.5 Ghz on air is a lofty and unrealistic goal.

Well see, but I think this is getting way too much hype for little more than a 700 word or so press announcement. I think it's best we get some better information, before people go proclaiming the birth of AMD's baby Jesus.


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 1, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Keep up, but not beat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C3 revisions clock better.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 1, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Keep up, but not beat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nobody has listed a price yet on these chips and when was the last time AMD had a desktop chip over $300 on release? the FX series was the last i remember.

opterons have out clocked athlons for many many years even the phenom 1 based ones outclocked there phenom counterparts (opty 1354 for example)

and its hard to site the source that i got my info from....lets just say a little birdie whispered in my ear.


oh and for whomever said these have no DDR2 mem controller they are wrong no current AMD chip does not have a DDR2 and DDR3 mem controller on them even the 940's had a disabled DDR3 controller on them

and when did a $200 cpu become a budget chip? a $60 athlon II is a budget chip an i3 is even a budget chip an i5 is not


----------



## hat (Feb 1, 2010)

I wish AMD would hurry up and instill thier version of HTT... after seeing the boost the i7 gets with HTT, it seems like a waste _not_ to have it.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 1, 2010)

hat said:


> I wish AMD would hurry up and instill thier version of HTT... after seeing the boost the i7 gets with HTT, it seems like a waste _not_ to have it.



Perhaps it's already on certain high end chips, and just not enabled yet. As AMD seems to enjoying a new chip set every 3 months, maybe it's comign down the pipe.



cdawall said:


> and its hard to site the source that i got my info from....lets just say a little birdie whispered in my ear.


 Why not just say "because I said so".:shadedshu




cdawall said:


> oh and for whomever said these have no DDR2 mem controller they are wrong no current AMD chip does not have a DDR2 and DDR3 mem controller on them even the 940's had a disabled DDR3 controller on them


Even if they do have a DDR2 controller on them (I'm sure it does, as if it is a Opteron copy it will more than likely), it's not for sure that motherboard vendors will enable support for this CPU on DDR2 boards through the bios, they will probably attempt to sell you an 890 mobo with "enhanced support" or something like that, in stay of enabling mobos with DDR2 to use this chip.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 1, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Why not just say "because I said so".:shadedshu
> 
> 
> 
> Even if they do have a DDR2 controller on them (I'm sure it does, as if it is a Opteron copy it will more than likely), it's not for sure that motherboard vendors will enable support for this CPU on DDR2 boards through the bios, they will probably attempt to sell you an 890 mobo with "enhanced support" or something like that, in stay of enabling mobos with DDR2 to use this chip.



go google my name and come back in 10 minutes after you see the multitude of engineering sample AMD and intel chips i have you may come back and post on the forums. 

motherboard manuf. have already put thuban support on higher end board BIOS's check the cpu support list on AM3 DFI, ASUS and MSI boards so no they are not forcing you to buy 890FX this isn't intel if the old shit works they keep using it don't force an upgrade thats unnecessary.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 1, 2010)

cdawall said:


> go google my name and come back in 10 minutes after you see the multitude of engineering sample AMD and intel chips i have you may come back and post on the forums.
> 
> motherboard manuf. have already put thuban support on higher end board BIOS's check the cpu support list on AM3 DFI, ASUS and MSI boards so no they are not forcing you to buy 890FX this isn't intel if the old shit works they keep using it don't force an upgrade thats unnecessary.



Having access to engineering samples is nothing special I have 2 i7's that are engineering samples that I got from work.

That said, we will see, we won't know for sure until the actual thing is in our hands. I will be ordering one to replace my 550BE for my download box.

You get butt hurt pretty easy.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 1, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Having access to engineering samples is nothing special I have 2 i7's that are engineering samples that I got from work.
> 
> That said, we will see, we won't know for sure until the actual thing is in our hands. I will be ordering one to replace my 550BE for my download box.
> 
> You get butt hurt pretty easy.



my AMD's came from AMD in austin from the R&D dept. ask freaksavior he met my buddy from AMD he is pretty damn cool.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 1, 2010)

cdawall said:


> nobody has listed a price yet on these chips and when was the last time AMD had a desktop chip over $300 on release? the FX series was the last i remember.
> 
> opterons have out clocked athlons for many many years even the phenom 1 based ones outclocked there phenom counterparts (opty 1354 for example)
> 
> ...


The last time AMD had chips over $500 was the last time they had the performance advantage, and no, not all of them were FX chips either. Iirc, the 939 X2 4800+ was even more than $500.

And regardless, I would bet money Intel's 6 core will be faster clock for clock, AND oc better for 24/7 settings.

And AMD is every bit as guilty at forcing upgrades at times. That argument is crap and has nothing to do with how good or bad this x6 is going to be, and you know it.

Quit tooting AMD's horn already. You have a vested interest in slinging their name around. Your bias is starting to get silly. Intel chips are currently more powerful, period. AMD has a better price on some products, but the top AMD chips are still overshadowed by Intel's chips in the same price range. 750 is more powerful than 965, plain and simple. But then you can choose to go even further by buying a chip in a class that doesn't even exist in AMD's line. If your budget is lower, sure, AMD is still a good choice, especially for gaming, but that's about where it ends.

Neither manufacturer is God. AMD had the lead for a couple of years, and unfortunately for them, awakened a sleeping giant. They will not be in the lead again until Intel gets complacent again. As long as AMD stays afloat, it will happen eventually I imagine, but I doubt it's going to happen any time in the near future, and especially not with these x6's.

In summary, I am unimpressed until they can keep up with or beat Intel in EVERYTHING. To me, performance for the price I'm willing to pay is God. My price usually extends into a range that I can buy higher end gear at rebuild time, as I save until I can do a full rebuild. As such, the only thing AMD has going for it (price) is completely useless in the case of someone like me.


----------



## Disparia (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, quite the thread explosion.

I just glad that we could all come to the consensus that AMD is best.


----------



## Kitkat (Feb 1, 2010)

Jizzler said:


> Wow, quite the thread explosion.
> 
> I just glad that we could all come to the consensus that AMD is best.



AMD chips do that at every announcement 
Someone feels lesser cause they made a bad choice so they come to an unrelated topic to bitch about it.


----------



## DrPepper (Feb 1, 2010)

I think CD's right about the 1800mhz at Cl6 that would be very fast on a phenom since they love ze low low timings.

Also this chip will be about £250-£300. Because intel is going to release a 32nm gulftown at £1000. The phenom will be slower but hell of a lot cheaper. I'd trust Cdawall on that he's usually right with his inside info.


----------



## Flyordie (Feb 1, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> I think CD's right about the 1800mhz at Cl6 that would be very fast on a phenom since they love ze low low timings.
> 
> Also this chip will be about £250-£300. Because intel is going to release a 32nm gulftown at £1000. The phenom will be slower but hell of a lot cheaper. I'd trust Cdawall on that he's usually right with his inside info.



Yea, AMD chips love low latency.  Its why I am running the speed I am atm.
243x14= 3,403Mhz (I think)... and the Mem is running 4-4-4-6-1T @ 405Mhz (DDR2-810) 1.7V. Its faster and less jittery at that speed than 5-5-5-8-1T @ 500Mhz (DDR2-1000)2.0V.  Not to mention LOW volts for the RAM. 1.7V = Win.  (I forgot who I bought these from here, but wow... why did they ever give these sticks up I will never know or remember, I spent $45 on them I think tho) lol.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 1, 2010)

great news, i hope it's cheap as always from AMD, at last something stop i7 invasion


----------



## Aleksa (Feb 1, 2010)

*Unofficial schedule 890, SB850 and Thurban X6*

AMD Phenom 2 X6 CPU's are to be launched by 10th of May, one month after north - south bridge variants 8xx e.g 890FX and SB850 chipsets by 10th of April


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Feb 1, 2010)

Kitkat said:


> AMD chips do that at every announcement
> Someone feels lesser cause they made a bad choice so they come to an unrelated topic to bitch about it.



No one was complaining, but if you need to believe that to ensure your e-peen doesn't shrink go for it. I couldn't be happier that I made what you think is a bad choice, if by bad choice you mean not becoming a zombie fan boi, best choice I ever made.


No one in the general public knows anything about this chip yet. People are getting butt hurt and arguing and starting a fan boi war over a press release! Calm down and let it go, you can speculate or sling mud all you want, but you don't know a damn thing yet. If you can't prove it with SC's or links to a creditable website, then don't talk about it as if it's fact. KTHXBAI.


/END THREAD


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 2, 2010)

Ur the one to talk, tell that to your compadres that started the shit in the first place



[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> No one was complaining, but if you need to believe that to ensure your e-peen doesn't shrink go for it. I couldn't be happier that I made what you think is a bad choice, if by bad choice you mean not becoming a zombie fan boi, best choice I ever made.
> 
> 
> No one in the general public knows anything about this chip yet. People are getting butt hurt and arguing and starting a fan boi war over a press release! Calm down and let it go, you can speculate or sling mud all you want, but you don't know a damn thing yet. If you can't prove it with SC's or links to a creditable website, then don't talk about it as if it's fact. KTHXBAI.
> ...


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 2, 2010)

Aleksa said:


> AMD Phenom 2 X6 CPU's are to be launched by 10th of May, one month after north bridge variants 8xx e.g 890FX and SB850 chipsets 10th of April



It is true that I will do is to spend more money on upgrading my system


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 2, 2010)

This thread is in a downward spiral. If Bta sees this crap all of you will be in the sling. I recommend yall kiss and make up.


----------



## erocker (Feb 2, 2010)

Some steps have been taken against members that could not control themselves in this thread. No more off-topic discussion please.

Thanks.



Hunt3r said:


> We're here to talk about the new processors from AMD .. I am sure friend?
> i go sleeping bye bye



Yes sir! Have a good night.


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 2, 2010)

erocker said:


> Some steps have been taken against members that could not control themselves in this thread. No more off-topic discussion please.
> 
> Thanks.



We're here to talk about the new processors from AMD .. I am sure friend?
 i go sleeping bye bye


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 7, 2010)

I have learned somewhere else that 890GX is more powerful than 890FX
Now comes out that FX is better.
Anyway has the facts?


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 7, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> I have learned somewhere else that 890GX is more powerful than 890FX
> Now comes out that FX is better.
> Anyway has the facts?



Well the two models must be good


----------



## nt300 (Feb 8, 2010)

Can't wait to pick up one of these new Phenom II x6 and x4 CPU's once they get released in late March 2010.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 8, 2010)

Wile E said:


> If you notice in recent months, Phenom II no longer keeps up in the extreme 3D benches anymore. Leads me to believe the early advantage was bios or software related. Issues are apparantly fixed on the Intel side. The cold bug doesn't matter because Intel still way out performs Phenom II, even at the lower clocks.
> 
> Besides, why are we arguing gaming performance in a thread about a 6 core cpu? Games obviously aren't optimized to even use 6 cores yet, so the point is moot.
> 
> If current trends are any indication, what is likely going to be true, however, is that the Intel 6 cores are still going to be a fair bit faster than these clock for clock, and likely OC better for 24/7 usage in everything that isn't gaming. I crunch and encode a lot. Phenom II does not benefit someone like me.



Now come on WilE encoding on a phenom II at 4.0ghz is plenty fast even for you. I have had all kinds of chips and any quad core even the Phenom I are decent encoders.  AMD chips love encoding en-fact it is one of their strong points. They can more than handle even professional levels. If cost is a issue, AMD can be a solution , saving you money to enhance other parts of your system, from faster ram, more ram, faster hard drives, faster dvd burners = better all around performance allowing your system to be more balanced.. Also if you really want to encode buy a 200 gtx series video card it will kill all of these cpus if you encode allot Cuda sometimes up to 800 percent faster.. On aside note AMD has better chipset instructions because for every day computing they are flat out quicker. I cannot imagine how powerful a 6 core phenom II would be let alone a thuban. Yes Intel is a faster benching chip, but hell I'm using a 53 dollar  AMD dual core chip and I cannot believe how well it handles everything. I loved my intel rig, I really loved it but not for 730.00 more and these new AMD chips are on target to make me love them even more.


----------



## Disparia (Feb 8, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> I have learned somewhere else that 890GX is more powerful than 890FX
> Now comes out that FX is better.
> Anyway has the facts?



That's why you should never leave TPU 

One won't necessarily better than the other. Other than the IGP on the GX, they'll only differ by the amount of PCIe lanes.


----------



## erocker (Feb 8, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> I have learned somewhere else that 890GX is more powerful than 890FX
> Now comes out that FX is better.
> Anyway has the facts?



GX = Integrated graphics and most likely x8 + x8 PCI-E lanes in CrossFire. Possibly a different south bridge but not sure on that.

FX = No onboard graphics x16 + x16 PCI-E lanes in Crossfire. SB850 south bridge.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 8, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Now come on WilE encoding on a phenom II at 4.0ghz is plenty fast even for you. I have had all kinds of chips and any quad core even the Phenom I are decent encoders.  AMD chips love encoding en-fact it is one of their strong points. They can more than handle even professional levels. If cost is a issue, AMD can be a solution , saving you money to enhance other parts of your system, from faster ram, more ram, faster hard drives, faster dvd burners = better all around performance allowing your system to be more balanced.. Also if you really want to encode buy a 200 gtx series video card it will kill all of these cpus if you encode allot Cuda sometimes up to 800 percent faster.. On aside note AMD has better chipset instructions because for every day computing they are flat out quicker. I cannot imagine how powerful a 6 core phenom II would be let alone a thuban. Yes Intel is a faster benching chip, but hell I'm using a 53 dollar  AMD dual core chip and I cannot believe how well it handles everything. I loved my intel rig, I really loved it but not for 730.00 more and these new AMD chips are on target to make me love them even more.



When you are reencoding BluRays, no, a 4Ghz Phenom is not fast enough, neither is my current cpu. A 2 hour movie takes over a day to encode at my video settings. That's reading it from one hard drive, and writing it to another. I pre-rip the BD's to the hard drive because it's faster.

Faster ram, hard drives, or any other peripheral will not help, and CUDA, while very fast, does not have the same advanced encoding options available to get the same level of quality for a given compression ratio. As a matter of fact, the quality is substantially lower for a given size.

And AMD is not a faster setup in day to day use. I've built some PII rigs, and they aren't any better in use than the Intel rigs.

I'm glad you are happy with the performance of AMD. That's great, it saves you a lot of money. I am not satisfied with AMD's performance for my needs, and my budget allows for more to be spent on my cpus, so I see no reason to go AMD for someone like me, when I can easily afford the i9 setup.


----------



## nt300 (Feb 8, 2010)

A good average AMD quad-core CPU will do the trick quite nicely IMO. I just cannot justify spending $500+ on a CPU from neither AMD or Intel. But I can justify spending that much money on the best graphics card & DDR3 ram which would gain you better performance in most cases.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 8, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Now come on WilE encoding on a phenom II at 4.0ghz is plenty fast even for you. I have had all kinds of chips and any quad core even the Phenom I are decent encoders.  AMD chips love encoding en-fact it is one of their strong points. They can more than handle even professional levels. If cost is a issue, AMD can be a solution , saving you money to enhance other parts of your system, from faster ram, more ram, faster hard drives, faster dvd burners = better all around performance allowing your system to be more balanced.. Also if you really want to encode buy a 200 gtx series video card it will kill all of these cpus if you encode allot Cuda sometimes up to 800 percent faster.. On aside note AMD has better chipset instructions because for every day computing they are flat out quicker. I cannot imagine how powerful a 6 core phenom II would be let alone a thuban. Yes Intel is a faster benching chip, but hell I'm using a 53 dollar  AMD dual core chip and I cannot believe how well it handles everything. I loved my intel rig, I really loved it but not for 730.00 more and these new AMD chips are on target to make me love them even more.



Where are people getting these absurd numbers from with Intel prices? 

AMDs High Performance Phenom II 965 = 180 bucks new
Intel Mainstream Core i5 750 = 200 bucks. new

My situation, sold AMD mobo/proc and bought i5 mobo/proc with same cash brand new. 

In any given scenario whether it be benching, gaming, encoding, day to day, i get better performance 4ghz vs 4ghz period. I dont see why its so hard to understand or get past the fanboyism. 

Why dont i compare 965 to i7? Simply because those CPUs arent on the same level. 965 dosent have HT or triple channel memory interface. Hence the extra price for i7 and for very good reason. 

For anybody willing to do a proper upgrade to DDR3 its a clear cut answer which way to go because you can get cheap P55 boards too. 8x/8x bandwidth dosent matter because if your on this kind of budget then you probably wont be doing SLI or Crossfire anyways. So generic answer of price to performance is kinda moot with the facts staring you in the face. If you can afford a 965 you can afford an i5. 

Now if you already have a 790fx DDR3/2 board and just want to upgrade your cpu then obviously that is clear so my previous paragraph was to people doing a system overhaul on a slight budget.

Wile E what encoding settings and programs are we talking here? I want to see how fast i can encode a bluray with your settings on a 4ghz i5.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 8, 2010)

I agree.

It should be pretty obvious that this generation of Intel chips are surging ahead over AMD, its no mystery. I really don't see why people are trying to fight over something that has already proven itself. The Phenom II's are some great chips, and for the price they're great in gaming and well as some other programs and apps. But really, it's the Core i5/i7's that are reaping the performance crown in most to all apps and programs. Even if it costs you a higher price, its well worth it imo. I'm currently putting together an i7 system, and i went through all my options including going with AMD, but i figured that if i was going to build a new rig, that i wasn't going to go with middle of the road, i want the best i can afford and its no debate that its Intel that's currently pushing out a fantastic performing architecture with it's Core ix series.

The AMD Phenom II X6's should be some monstrous chips though.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 8, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Where are people getting these absurd numbers from with Intel prices?
> 
> AMDs High Performance Phenom II 965 = 180 bucks new
> Intel Mainstream Core i5 750 = 200 bucks. new
> ...





CDdude55 said:


> I agree.
> 
> It should be pretty obvious that this generation of Intel chips are surging ahead over AMD, its no mystery. I really don't see why people are trying to fight over something that has already proven itself. The Phenom II's are some great chips, and for the price they're great in gaming and well as some other programs and apps. But really, it's the Core i5/i7's that are reaping the performance crown in most to all apps and programs. Even if it costs you a higher price, its well worth it imo. I'm currently putting together an i7 system, and i went through all my options including going with AMD, but i figured that if i was going to build a new rig, that i wasn't going to go with middle of the road, i want the best i can afford and its no debate that its Intel that's currently pushing out a fantastic performing architecture with it's Core ix series.
> 
> The AMD Phenom II X6's should be some monstrous chips though.





The I7 is faster but much more expensive but the I5 is not noticeably faster and is not a better buy.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 8, 2010)

BS, i have had the 955 and i now own the i5 because it IS noticeably faster. And for 20 bucks more you cant go wrong.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 8, 2010)

trt740 said:


> The I7 is faster but much more expensive but the I5 is not noticeably faster and is not a better buy.



That all really comes down to the apps and programs being used, but in a general sense the i5 is noticeably faster then what AMD currently has out, now of course this depends on the circumstance, obviously not all the time the Core series will outperform the PII's, but if you look at the bigger picture Intel has proven itself with the Core i5/i7 architectures and you can see this in close to any benchmark or game. The i7 maybe more expensive, but it's well worth it for any gamer, photoshop, video encoding or benchmarking junkie. AMD has locked in the best price for performance combination's with there chips, they smoke in gaming without breaking the bank, but the i5/i7's still surge ahead in most cases.


----------



## erocker (Feb 8, 2010)

For gaming, AMD is more than enough. Obviously i5/i7 are faster so if you're the type of consumer that buys a computer once every 5 years, i5/i7 is the way to go, though I'd lean towards i7 for sure in that case.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 8, 2010)

Well if you buy once every 5 years it seems socket AM3 might be the way to go.


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Feb 9, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Well if you buy once every *1.5 - 3* years it seems socket AM3 might be the way to go.



There, I corrected that for you.

So AMD changes socket compatibility when it makes sense, and not when they try to charge more money in a new board from consumers for every upgrade they make. 
Doesn't that make sense from a consumer's point of view?

That said, recommending AMD systems for 90% of the people I know is a no-brainer.


----------



## nt300 (Feb 9, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> That all really comes down to the apps and programs being used, but in a general sense the i5 is noticeably faster then what AMD currently has out, now of course this depends on the circumstance, obviously not all the time the Core series will outperform the PII's, but if you look at the bigger picture Intel has proven itself with the Core i5/i7 architectures and you can see this in close to any benchmark or game. The i7 maybe more expensive, but it's well worth it for any gamer, photoshop, video encoding or benchmarking junkie. AMD has locked in the best price for performance combination's with there chips, they smoke in gaming without breaking the bank, but the i5/i7's still surge ahead in most cases.


Past, Present!
Pentium 4 vs. AMD Phenom I
Intel Core 2 Duo/Quad vs. AMD Phenom I & II
Intel Core i7 vs. AMD Phenom II
Intel Core i9 vs. AMD Phenom II

Where did AMD go wrong? Besides AMD’s earlier CEO being a jackass, Intel released 4 different CPU designs with 2 being major where as AMD’s been using the same CPU design for many years now with a few tweaks here & there hanging on for there dear life.

Possible Future?
Intel Sandy Bridge & Beyond vs. AMD Bulldozer. 

AMD’s been working on Bulldozer’s design for a long time now. Bulldozer was suppose to get released in 2009 then AMD kept pushing back its launch date further into the future for a final resting place of 2011. Bulldozer is being designed for expandability, AMD will be able to build on this architecture for many years to come the right way not like Hammer.

Remember this Quote when Bulldozer is finally released sometime in early 2011.


> [Bulldozer is] really a very elegant design and the basis for what AMD, Intel and NVIDIA have been talking about for years now. The CPU will do what it does best while the GPU does what it is good at.” – Anand Shimpi, AnandTech


Personally I can once again see Intel following AMD’s design lead again just like they’ve been doing for a long time now. AMD leads where Intel’s follows.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 9, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Where are people getting these absurd numbers from with Intel prices?
> 
> AMDs High Performance Phenom II 965 = 180 bucks new
> Intel Mainstream Core i5 750 = 200 bucks. new
> ...


It's complicated. I use multiple programs. AnyDVD Hd to get it to the hard drive, ClownBD to demux it, eac3to (with USeac3to for a gui) to convert the audio to flac. That's the tedious stuff. The longest part is the video encode, for which I usually use Handbrake or MediaCoder.

If in Handbrake, I do 2 pass, usually around 11000kbps with the following settings in the advanced tab: 
	
	



```
b-adapt=2:rc-lookahead=50:subq=9:me=umh:trellis=2:bframes=6:b-pyramid=1:ref=8:analyse=all:merange=32:direct=auto:no-fast-pskip=1:no-dct-decimate=1:deblock=-1,-1
```

This usually results in 3fps for the first pass. I can't remember the fps on the 2nd pass tho.

I mux it all together with mkvtoolnix, complete with subs and chapters in an mkv.


It takes so long, I've pretty much quit compressing it for now, and just put the uncompressed video stream in the mkv. I only compress if I need it to fit on a specific medium, like trying to get it on a flash drive or DVD-DL, or something along those lines.


----------



## PP Mguire (Feb 9, 2010)

ToTTenTranz said:


> There, I corrected that for you.
> 
> So AMD changes socket compatibility when it makes sense, and not when they try to charge more money in a new board from consumers for every upgrade they make.
> Doesn't that make sense from a consumer's point of view?
> ...



Well actually i was more or less following what Erocker said considering Bulldozer is supposed to run on AM3 and Intels mainstream socket (what i normally compare Phenom II to) wont have any more future upgrades. Since bulldozer is supposed to be released next year on socket AM3 (supposedly) then if it lasts a good while then AM3 platform should be around to stay for a while to come.


----------



## Hotel (Feb 12, 2010)

The intel fans and the AMD fans are both right, in different ways.

I had to agonize whether to invest a decent amount of money in a PC or just go with the best budget system.. and being a bit of an obsessive I read page after page of reviews, benchmarks, forums, opinions, everything.. for months.. on which was the best performance.. and which was the best value..

Anyway, yadda yadda, at my lowest budget (in Europe anyway) AMD were best value by far with the cheap X2's and especially the X3 435 at 60 euro, just couldn't be bested at that price.  

However 

..when comparing the top AMD quad chips, and even though the i5 750 commanded a higher price (Europe again) of 30 euros over the AMD 955 and 20 euros minimum over the motherboard (a 785 for the AMD 955 would've done), even that 50 euro price difference, I still would have gone i5 750 for the performance.  Clock for clock and overall its a better chip than the AMDs.

Anyway, in the end, by some miracle I found a new boxed AMD 955 in a pawn shop for 70 euros (just less than 100 dollars) and went with that.  

Moral of the story - If there was only one chip company we'd all be paying through the nose for extremely crap expensive chips.

The real moral is that for now Intel is definitely performance king, whereas AMD is lagging behind and concentrating on the value/budget area.. but producing some very well priced chips in the process..


----------



## Super XP (Feb 13, 2010)

Phenom II X6 Series Details Surface, Slated for May 2010? I think that's way too far off. AMD should try and get this CPU out at least in Q1 2010. If it's planned to get released in May 2010 (Q2 2010), you can bet they will further delay the darn thing for a late Q3 2010. Not early but late, AMD is well known for these rediculous delays. :shadedshu

But once again I will give them the Benefit of the doubt


----------



## GSquadron (Feb 13, 2010)

This time i think may is already delayed cuz i have seen in some sites that they were going to launch this chipset in 2009! Anyway i am on amd side


----------



## trt740 (Feb 14, 2010)

Wile E said:


> It's complicated. I use multiple programs. AnyDVD Hd to get it to the hard drive, ClownBD to demux it, eac3to (with USeac3to for a gui) to convert the audio to flac. That's the tedious stuff. The longest part is the video encode, for which I usually use Handbrake or MediaCoder.
> 
> If in Handbrake, I do 2 pass, usually around 11000kbps with the following settings in the advanced tab:
> 
> ...



sound like you need a upgraded because my current PHII is more than a match for your current Core 2 Duo rig and since the PhII matches a core 2 duo step for step sounds like nothing will help you currently.


----------



## trt740 (Feb 14, 2010)

Wile E said:


> It's complicated. I use multiple programs. AnyDVD Hd to get it to the hard drive, ClownBD to demux it, eac3to (with USeac3to for a gui) to convert the audio to flac. That's the tedious stuff. The longest part is the video encode, for which I usually use Handbrake or MediaCoder.
> 
> If in Handbrake, I do 2 pass, usually around 11000kbps with the following settings in the advanced tab:
> 
> ...



Sounds like you need a upgraded because my current PHII is more than a match for your current Core 2 Duo rig and since the PHII matches a Core 2 Duo step for step, sounds like nothing will help you currently. The I7 is faster but not fast enough for what your doing, it might knock a few minutes off but it is certainly not that much faster than what you or I have.


----------



## Hunt3r (Feb 14, 2010)

*ASUS M4A89GTD PRO [+890GX][+SATA6gbps]*

Look at that beautiful this motherboard


----------



## Wile E (Feb 14, 2010)

trt740 said:


> Sounds like you need a upgraded because my current PHII is more than a match for your current Core 2 Duo rig and since the PHII matches a Core 2 Duo step for step, sounds like nothing will help you currently. The I7 is faster but not fast enough for what your doing, it might knock a few minutes off but it is certainly not that much faster than what you or I have.



i7 is 20% faster at the same clocks than either my chip (Yorky 12MB) or PII x4, but i7 OC's farther than both. I'm upgrading to a 6 core i9 upon release, so that's 50% faster again. None of that takes into account the higher OCs. It can easily be near twice as fast, depending on the final clock. That's a significant difference, one that AMD cannot match. Granted, I'll likely be paying far more for my rig, but that's not the point, as I'm willing to pay the extra for the extra performance.

In summary to your original post directed at me, no, AMD is not fast enough for my needs, plain and simple.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2010)

Wile E said:


> In summary to your original post directed at me, no, AMD is not fast enough for my needs, plain and simple.



now thats just not true i'm sure there is a 16 core 4.5ghz cpu sitting in AMD's R&D lab slated for 4 years from now it probably has QDR and 8 channel ram too.


----------



## Nick89 (Feb 14, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> That all really comes down to the apps and programs being used, but in a general sense the i5 is noticeably faster then what AMD currently has out, now of course this depends on the circumstance, obviously not all the time the Core series will outperform the PII's, but if you look at the bigger picture Intel has proven itself with the Core i5/i7 architectures and you can see this in close to any benchmark or game. The i7 maybe more expensive, but it's well worth it for any gamer, photoshop, video encoding or benchmarking junkie. AMD has locked in the best price for performance combination's with there chips, they smoke in gaming without breaking the bank, but the i5/i7's still surge ahead in most cases.



Yea but is the performance difference noticeable? Can you tell the difference between 100 FPS and 150?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 14, 2010)

cdawall said:


> now thats just not true i'm sure there is a 16 core 4.5ghz cpu sitting in AMD's R&D lab slated for 4 years from now it probably has QDR and 8 channel ram too.



And I'm sure Intel has that + Hyperthreading, and it OCs more. lol.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Feb 14, 2010)

does anybody know how much these chips might overclock?


----------



## Kitkat (Feb 14, 2010)

Wile E said:


> In summary to your original post directed at me, no, AMD is not fast enough for my needs, plain and simple.



With all the time you've spent off-topic baby bitching about the great news from AMD. Your expensive Intel purchase seems like a big wast of money, You don't seem to be doing much more than trolling in forums. And all that requires is a cellphone. No one believes you not even yourself. You have to remember u are talking about products you don't even own... we are ON them they aren't slow by any means.... who do u think your fooling? Do what u have to do to justify wasting your money some place else TPU isn't the place for it.

i suggest ---->


----------



## cdawall (Feb 14, 2010)

Wile E said:


> And I'm sure Intel has that + Hyperthreading, and it OCs more. lol.



i don't know four years IMO is about were AMD will surpass intel again%2


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 14, 2010)

Nick89 said:


> Yea but is the performance difference noticeable? Can you tell the difference between 100 FPS and 150?



In other CPU intensive apps like i mentioned yes there is a noticeable difference. When it comes to gaming it all depends, now of course pretty much know one will see a difference in 100 to 150 FPS. But it all depends on the game at hand. But i was just saying in general that the i7/i5's has the performance crown, so you should see a definite increase in gaming performance. Now whether or not its going to be noticeable, well that depends on a lot of things.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2010)

Wile E said:


> And I'm sure Intel has that + Hyperthreading, and it OCs more. lol.



Ah but Intel didn't just get a major grant from the Canadian government! I should have known those damn Canucks were part of the red team!





FYI. This was not meant to offend any of my friends to the north.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 15, 2010)

Kitkat said:


> With all the time you've spent off-topic baby bitching about the great news from AMD. Your expensive Intel purchase seems like a big wast of money, You don't seem to be doing much more than trolling in forums. And all that requires is a cellphone. No one believes you not even yourself. You have to remember u are talking about products you don't even own... we are ON them they aren't slow by any means.... who do u think your fooling? Do what u have to do to justify wasting your money some place else TPU isn't the place for it.
> 
> i suggest ---->



My money wasn't wasted when I bought the CPU, as AMD didn't have anything even remotely close to Intel in terms of performance when I bought this setup, and at the time I had a sponsorship with Palit, and had to have a good bench cpu. Phenom II was just a rumor at the time. Phenom I was the closest thing AMD had available. My choice was obvious.

As far as me not owning products, what products would you be referring to? If you don't believe I own the rig in my sys specs, I can assure you I do, and have benches to prove it, or can just take photos of my setup to conform if you wish.

If you mean I don't own a Phenom II, you would be correct, but I have built a few for clients and friends, and do have first hand experience with them, and have even unlocked a couple of 720's for friends. I'm sorry, but they offer nothing over my current setup. That's not to say they are bad, but they are not an upgrade over what I already own. 

My AMD rig is couple years old, and consists of a DFI UltraII M2 mobo that can't accept Phenoms, and a 6400+ X2. If it could accept Phenoms, it would have one. (I can also take pictures of that if you wish.)

I'm not the one trolling here, you are. People brought up performance, and I just speculated that Intel will still be faster and still OC better. I also mentioned that the additional performance is worth the money to me. Don't see how that's trolling. I'm not the one getting personal and trying to call anyone out.



cdawall said:


> i don't know four years IMO is about were AMD will surpass intel again%2



It all depends on Intel getting complacent, like they did in the P4 days. I don't know if it will be in 4 years, but I'm pretty sure it will happen eventually, and when it does, I'll jump ship back to AMD.


----------



## osse (Feb 20, 2010)

Just wonder how some can say that I7 or I5 is a faster gaming cpu.

There are 4 tests so far on gamersettings with radeon 5850, 5870 and 5890. 

Well xbit lab i actually dont count as a valid test, becouse they paired x8 Crossfire, Am2+ motherbored with 2 gb DDR2 of ram vs i7 x16 crossfire and 6 gb DDR 3 ram.

http://www.legionhardware.com/
LegionHardware
I7 vs phii 965 both at 4 ghz and with radeon 5970

Phenom wins 5 of 9
Ties 1
I7 wins 3 of 9

http://www.guru3d.com/article/phenom-ii-x4-965-be-revision-c3-review-test/16

Guru3d - I7-940 vs phii 965 at stock with 5870.

Brother in Arms- På stock

i 1024x768 I7-940 beatsPHII 965 with 5 fps
i 1920x1080 PHII 965 beats I7-940 with 3 fps

Crysis warhead
i 1024x768 I7-940 beats PHII 965 with 6 fps
i 1920x1080 ties

Resident Evil
i 1024x768  I7-940 beats PHII 965 47 fps
i 1920x1080  I7-940 beats PHII 965 30 fps

Far Cry
i 1024x768 I7-940 beats PHII 965 with 25 fps
i 1920x1080  PHII 965 beats I7-940 with 5 fps

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=384&Itemid=63&limit=1&limitstart=7

I5-750 vs phII 965 - With radeon 5850

Devil May Cry 4 Benchmark

Benchmark Reviews uses the DirectX 10 test set at 1920x1200 resolution to test with 8x AA (highest common AA setting available between GeForce and Radeon video cards) and 16x AF. The benchmark runs through four different test scenes, but scenes #2 and #4 usually offer the most graphical challenge.
Sene 2
I5-750 - Loses with 4,8 fps
Sene 4
I5-750 – Loses with 4,4 fps

Far Cry 2 Benchmark

Benchmark Reviews used the maximum settings allowed for DirectX 10 tests, with the resolution set to 1920x1200. Performance settings were all set to 'Very High', Render Quality was set to 'Ultra High' overall quality, 8x anti-aliasing was applied, and HDR and Bloom were enabled.

I5-750 – Loses with 1,8 fps

Resident Evil 5 Tests
Benchmark Reviews uses the DirectX 10 version of the test at 1920x1200 resolution. Super-High quality settings are configured, with 8x MSAA post processing effects for maximum demand on the GPU. Test scenes from Area #3 and Area #4 require the most graphics processing power, and the results are collected for the chart illustrated below.
Area 3#
I5-750 – Loses with 1,6 fps
Area 4#
i5-750 – Loses with 3,7 fps


So yes if you want to play on low resulution and with eye candy off, i5 and i7 is superior, but can you see it ?, most lcd screens works on 60hz, witch meens 60fps.

But what happens when u turn eyecandy and resolution up.

As far as i can count of the 3 valid tests on gamersettigs

*Phenom II 965 has 12 wins
Ties 2 times
Phenom II 965 looses 4 times
*
Well one time major, but this should tell u that in most games Phenom II is evry bit as good as i5 and i7, actually a littel better.

This also should tell evryone that is interested in hardware that testing on low res and with eyecandy off do not tell the truth wich cpu is a good gamercpu.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 20, 2010)

modder said:


> Who Wants to Buy a MAGNY COURS ( AMD Opteron 12 cores ) only for US $7,000.00 on Ebay
> and here a complete TYAN server  with 4 x MAGNY COURS ( 48 CORES) .Good price US $22,000.00 also on Ebay



Only if I can send the money to a Nigerian account via Western Union.


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 21, 2010)

COMING SOON to this store.. NEW TYAN Quad socketed 48 total cores MAGNY-COURS based Systems

G34 Socket BOXED AMD CPU's with three year warranty



Built within a TYAN VX50 System Chassis

with 2+1 Redundant Power Supply

add in a Supplemental Power module for the video graphics adapter

DYNATRON G34 Socket Fans

4 x 6174 AMD OPTERON PROCESSORS

*We are just waiting for the Release of the TYAN S8812 Motherboard to build this Server*



Motherboard specs...
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

They don't even have a motherboard yet. /fail


----------



## Wile E (Feb 21, 2010)

osse said:


> Just wonder how some can say that I7 or I5 is a faster gaming cpu.
> 
> There are 4 tests so far on gamersettings with radeon 5850, 5870 and 5890.
> 
> ...


Yep, gaming is gpu limited. Now, how do they compare in cpu limited tasks?

If you are in the market for a 6 core cpu, I'm pretty sure gaming is not your primary concern at this point, otherwise you'd be looking at higher clocked parts with less cores.

How the Intel and AMD 6 cores compare in gaming means nothing, as both will already give you the same playability.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 22, 2010)

osse said:


> Just wonder how some can say that I7 or I5 is a faster gaming cpu.
> 
> There are 4 tests so far on gamersettings with radeon 5850, 5870 and 5890.
> 
> ...


I would have to agree w/ Wile E. If you are a gamer, then either "NEW" CPU will do just fine. Obviously you can't compare older Pentium 4's and Athlon XP/64's because they did in fact bottleneck the graphics card in some form or fashion.

If you want to compare CPU's for performance, then you need to use multi-threaded programs and video editing software that will use all those extra cores. Also software such as Photoshop etc. that will really determin how fast the CPU is. 

Video Games is not a great way to determin how speedy your CPU is. In the time of "OLD" the graphics card did get bottlenecked by the CPU, but not anymore, that bottleneck does not exist anymore IMO with the newer CPU's.


----------

